# 03/03/2021 - AEW Dynamite | THE CROSSROADS



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366442491830931458






















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366372653213261832









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366172784540463105
















@Firefromthegods


----------



## sim8

Genuinely feels like a stacked show. Hopefully they draw a good number, put on a hell of a show, and convert those views to buys for Revolution this Sunday.


----------



## Shock Street

Marq Quen is back? Cool


----------



## Prosper

Gonna be a big show, especially with it being the go home episode for Revolution.

On top of all of this, we should be getting some Omega/Moxley and Sting/Darby/Team Taz final build. We will also find out Shida's opponent which I'm assuming is Mizunami. I wonder if Big Show will be there live. Shaq/Jade Cargill vs Cody/Red Velvet I'm excited for, mainly to see what Jade Cargill can do. Most of the match will revolve around her and Red Velvet I'm assuming seeing as Cody can't really "wrestle" Shaq. 

Looking forward to the Road to Dynamite episode tonight too. Those are usually very well done.


----------



## RapShepard

Matches look garbage, build should be fun tho


----------



## shadow_spinner

If this Shaq stuff with a potential segway to a Big Show feud were happening in WWE, everyone would be crapping all over it. And any "it's just for entertainment and fun" arguments would get shot down.


----------



## One Shed

So they are just going to keep doing 8, 10, 12 man cluster matches? I never want to see another one.


----------



## Prized Fighter

@bdon Where are you at? Cody Rhodes is facing a celebrity during an episode called CROSS RHODES! This feels like your moment to call it out. Haha


----------



## Prized Fighter

The matches do seem very meh, but so did last week and the segments made that show entertaining. This week has similar potential.


Final build to Mox vs Omega
Paul Wights debut
The Y2J/MJF press conference to build towards the tag title match
The announcement of the final person in the Face of the Revolution ladder match
I have a soft spot for Tully Blanchard wrestling for the first time in a long time
A hangman segment
Final build to Darby/Sting vs Cage/Starks
And I know this one I will be alone on, but I am excited to see what Jade Cargill can do in the ring.


----------



## Chan Hung

the "10" match vs max caster is a good piss break


----------



## TD Stinger

So on one show you have Big Show making his AEW debut, Shaq wrestling, Tully Blachard coming out of retirement, and #10 of the Dark Order vs. Max Caster in a ladder qualifer.

Get ready for a weird ride folks.

Cody & Velvet vs. Shaq & Jade is either going to be a disaster or an entertaining spectacle. Or a little of both. Probably a good thing for Jade that she's with Velvet instead of Brandi since Velvet is just better in the ring and can probably bump better for Jade. Real question is what kind of spots do they do between Cody & Shaq. Honestly, given how much they've invested in Jade so far, I'll pick her and Shaq getting the win with Jade pinning Velvet.

Jericho & MJF's stuff will probably start with shenanigans and antics before the Bucks get their revenge, or at least chase them off.

I expect the 6 man to be mostly worked by Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus and FTR with Tully and Marko having their comedy spot somewhere in there. They'll pull back the shenanigans just enough to make the match work. I'll assume FTR win after destroying Marko. Maybe that leads to a PPV match.

The 10 man tag will be your typical AEW car crash match. If stuff is executed right, it will be a fun junk food match. If not, it will be a disjointed mess.

Caster vs. #10 feels very random though I appreciate them giving this spot to 2 younger guys. No expectations for this honestly since I don't know what either man could do in singles action. Interested to see how they both do.

I do wonder how Ryo does in this environment over the Dojo scene in Japan. From the stuff I've seen of her I haven't been blown away exactly but she does have some skill. A match with her vs. Rosa or Rose could be interesting.


----------



## VIP86

i'm sick of the endless Multi-Man matches
probably gonna skip 80% of this show


----------



## RiverFenix

I think the 10-man match is to set-up Hangman making the save. Preston 10 Vance match with Max Caster is to write him out from making the save as Dark Order would otherwise have the numbers advantage over Hardy side even if one of the DO is taken out to give Hardy side a post match beatdown advantage. 

Vance probably wins the TNT Laddermatch spot as The Acclaimed can just be added to the Tag Team Casino Royale match. Neither of these two should have a slot over Fenix, PAC, Kingston though.

Jade vs Velvet has to carry the whole match here - which is strange given it's Jade's debut herself. But I suspect both Jade and Velvet have worked their portion of the match over and over at NF where they otherwise both train when not at television. When Brandi had to be written out they should have dropped Jade to outside valet/manager and added a male tag partner to Cody and Shaq. Not sure how this match as currently set will work logistically. 

Rather than rush the finish to the tournament to have the title defended on the PPV, I would have just had the tournament final on the PPV and then had the title match a few Dynamite's later. Thunder Rosa vs Nyla Rose should have been on Dynamite - that could be a very good match.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Oracle

Ah yes what everyone asked for Tully Blanchard in the ring with Marko Stunt.

clueless.


----------



## Geeee

shadow_spinner said:


> If this Shaq stuff with a potential segway to a Big Show feud were happening in WWE, everyone would be crapping all over it. And any "it's just for entertainment and fun" arguments would get shot down.


I don't watch WWE, so they can do whatever celebrity angle they want. From what I can piece together, they might job their world champion to a rapper? That should be entertaining and fun.

That being said, the Shaq match is going to be a trainwreck and I don't see anyone in here excited for it...


----------



## midgetlover69

sim8 said:


> Genuinely feels like a stacked show. Hopefully they draw a good number, put on a hell of a show, and convert those views to buys for Revolution this Sunday.


seriously? This looks like a stacked show? 2 dark order matches and a nyla rose match?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Shaq, a Marko Stunt match, a ten man schmozz, and a qualifying match featuring two names they've seemingly picked out of a hat; stacked indeed.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Two non wrestlers stand to get the win Shaq and Tully...though it won’t really hurt JE. It’ll hurt Cody.


----------



## Geeee

JBLGOAT said:


> Two non wrestlers stand to get the win Shaq and Tully...though it won’t really hurt JE. It’ll hurt Cody.


I'm thinking Jade will pin Red Velvet.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Geeee said:


> I'm thinking Jade will pin Red Velvet.


Will still hurt Cody.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Chan Hung said:


> the "10" match vs max caster is a good piss break


I feel the opposite. It is intriguing to me to see what the young guys do. If this was a random tag where they had veterans protecting them, but these guys won't have that safety net. The sink or swim feel is interesting to me. They could completely fail and the match is a bust, but I will be interested to see what they do.


----------



## Geeee

JBLGOAT said:


> Will still hurt Cody.


I mean Cody is booking this shit, so he's probably not gonna bury himself. Unless he gave the book to his boy bdon LOL

I have a feeling this whole story is leading to Cody getting a win back over Big Show


----------



## Prosper

AEW's graphic designers and video creators are great.


----------



## One Shed

Prized Fighter said:


> I feel the opposite. It is intriguing to me to see what the young guys do. If this was a random tag where they had veterans protecting them, but these guys won't have that safety net. The sink or swim feel is interesting to me. They could completely fail and the match is a bust, but I will be interested to see what they do.


We already know what they are going to do though. They are going to take turns doing dives onto the rest of the group all waiting around with their hands up and not sell anything. That is almost all they know how to do.


----------



## Geeee

I'm actually kind of interested in the big tag match because at least there's a story behind it. And also, I'm sort of digging this Matt Hardy character, after Matt being one of the worst parts of Dynamite for most of his run


----------



## Hitman1987

Prosper said:


> AEW's graphic designers and video creators are great.
> 
> View attachment 98046


Is that Cody or Willem Dafoe?


----------



## 3venflow

Hmm...

You'd think either the ten-man tag or the Shaq match? Has Cody fully healed from injury? If not, you know who they'd throw in that match...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366828935959482368


----------



## Prized Fighter

Two Sheds said:


> We already know what they are going to do though. They are going to take turns doing dives onto the rest of the group all waiting around with their hands up and not sell anything. That is almost all they know how to do.


Have you ever seen Max Castor or Preston Vance wrestle before? I can't speak for Castor in a singles match, but I have never seen Vance do any dives. Maybe one at some point, but none that I can remember. Also who are they landing on? The rest of The Dark Order have a match and likely won't be at ringside. I know you hate AEW's style, but at least call it out on the right people. This match is a showcase of two young guys. I would think that you would want to see new blood that isn't the Elite or "their friends."

Like I said before, this match could be awful, but there is some intrigue for me to see two new young guys show something on Dynamite. I am for filling out a mid card with newer names.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Hmm...
> 
> You'd think either the ten-man tag or the Shaq match? Has Cody fully healed from injury? If not, you know who they'd throw in that match...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366828935959482368


This is definitely leading to Paul Wight replacing Cody. I am not against it either.


----------



## rbl85

No it's just the 10 men tag match who's replaced by Page and Silver vs Hardy and Queen


----------



## sim8

midgetlover69 said:


> seriously? This looks like a stacked show? 2 dark order matches and a nyla rose match?


A special crossover match featuring Shaq

The womens Tournament final

The debut of Paul Wight

Adam Page teams with the Dark Order

A match to determine another participant in the casino ladder match

Jericho and MJF press conference which should feature the follow up to the Papa Buck attack

I also expect something from Moxley/Kenny, and Sting Darby/Team Taz

We can talk how exciting each of these things are as a subjective thing but AEW have tried to make this show stand out and they have succeeded in my eyes. Hopefully the ratings reflect that.


----------



## Prosper

Here is the match change. No more 10 man tag. I prefer this match. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366834689563123720


----------



## One Shed

Prized Fighter said:


> Have you ever seen Max Castor or Preston Vance wrestle before? I can't speak for Castor in a singles match, but I have never seen Vance do any dives. Maybe one at some point, but none that I can remember. Also who are they landing on? The rest of The Dark Order have a match and likely won't be at ringside. I know you hate AEW's style, but at least call it out on the right people. This match is a showcase of two young guys. I would think that you would want to see new blood that isn't the Elite or "their friends."
> 
> Like I said before, this match could be awful, but there is some intrigue for me to see two new young guys show something on Dynamite. I am for filling out a mid card with newer names.


It is all they EVER do in these 8, 10, 12 man clusters. It has nothing to do with the other members of a faction not in the match, the people IN the match all stand together and make sure to get all their hands up and pose for the camera to catch whoever is executing dive #83748. I will be HAPPY if it ends up not that way, but you cannot really tell a good story with so many people in the same match, especially when there are no rules, the ref does nothing, and anyone just jumps into the ring when it is time to begin one of their rehearsed routines. The whole thing will likely be completely nonsensical because that is how they all have been so far.

Edit: GREAT news that they pulled this off the show. Hangman needs to get FAR away from the Dork Order after this mess is over though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

What are the chances that Jade and Cody locks up?

i'm gonna say 10/10


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> It is all they EVER do in these 8, 10, 12 man clusters. It has nothing to do with the other members of a faction not in the match, the people IN the match all stand together and make sure to get all their hands up and pose for the camera to catch whoever is executing dive #83748. I will be HAPPY if it ends up not that way, but you cannot really tell a good story with so many people in the same match, especially when there are no rules, the ref does nothing, and anyone just jumps into the ring when it is time to begin one of their rehearsed routines. The whole thing will likely be completely nonsensical because that is how they all have been so far.


10 man is cancelled.


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> 10 man is cancelled.


Yeah, I just saw it and edited my post. Fantastic news.


----------



## Shock Street

Two Sheds said:


> It is all they EVER do in these 8, 10, 12 man clusters. It has nothing to do with the other members of a faction not in the match, the people IN the match all stand together and make sure to get all their hands up and pose for the camera to catch whoever is executing dive #83748. I will be HAPPY if it ends up not that way, but you cannot really tell a good story with so many people in the same match, especially when there are no rules, the ref does nothing, and anyone just jumps into the ring when it is time to begin one of their rehearsed routines. The whole thing will likely be completely nonsensical because that is how they all have been so far.
> 
> Edit: GREAT news that they pulled this off the show. Hangman needs to get FAR away from the Dork Order after this mess is over though.


I hear what you're saying and agree the group matches are getting stale, but I think @Prized Fighter was talking about "10" Vs Max Castor singles match, not the 10 Man with Dark Order. TBH 10 vs Castor might actually be something different for AEW, since I've never seen either of them dive.


----------



## One Shed

Shock Street said:


> I hear what you're saying and agree the group matches are getting stale, but I think @Prized Fighter was talking about "10" Vs Max Castor singles match, not the 10 Man with Dark Order. TBH 10 vs Castor might actually be something different for AEW, since I've never seen either of them dive.


Maybe he misread my post and then I misread his response? Building solid midcard guys through new one on one pairings i am all for, and 10 is about the only useful member of the DO. I hope he breaks off soon and does good things.


----------



## 3venflow

The new tag match looks better. I don't have a problem with multi-person tags like some though, as long as they're building to something. Years of watching NJPW has conditioned me that way I guess. Preferably though, they wouldn't involve the Dark Order who should be relegated to show #2 when it starts. But give me something like Moxley/PAC/Fenix/Penta vs. Kenny/KENTA/Anderson/Gallows and I'll dig it as much as a standard tag.


----------



## 3venflow

Shaq looks in great shape, his physique reminds me a bit of Bob Sapp in the 2000s.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CLzhu9dj7og/

He's also promoted the show on his Instagram story (but not his Twitter).


----------



## Prosper

For anyone who wants to get somewhat of an idea of Jade Cargill in the ring before tomorrow here you go, don't play the videos if you'd rather tomorrow be your first introduction to her of course.

Not bad at all and she will only get better.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3713092992051026






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1023309251420817






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=566546620689898






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2685149018430862






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3713092992051026


----------



## TD Stinger

I feel like everything with Jade and Velvet will be fine since I'm sure they're probably rehearsing their match big time given how big it is.

I'm more interested to see how the overall match is laid out. This isn't like a WM 34 situation with HHH & Stephanie vs. Angle & Rousey where you have an experienced worker on both sides. So this match is going to have to be pretty cleverly laid out work.


----------



## Geeee

TD Stinger said:


> I feel like everything with Jade and Velvet will be fine since I'm sure they're probably rehearsing their match big time given how big it is.
> 
> I'm more interested to see how the overall match is laid out. This isn't like a WM 34 situation with HHH & Stephanie vs. Angle & Rousey where you have an experienced worker on both sides. So this match is going to have to be pretty cleverly laid out work.


Yeah they certainly didn't make it easy on themselves and book a "Wrestlemania Celebrity Match" where mostly experienced guys do all the work.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Two Sheds said:


> It is all they EVER do in these 8, 10, 12 man clusters. It has nothing to do with the other members of a faction not in the match, the people IN the match all stand together and make sure to get all their hands up and pose for the camera to catch whoever is executing dive #83748. I will be HAPPY if it ends up not that way, but you cannot really tell a good story with so many people in the same match, especially when there are no rules, the ref does nothing, and anyone just jumps into the ring when it is time to begin one of their rehearsed routines. The whole thing will likely be completely nonsensical because that is how they all have been so far.
> 
> Edit: GREAT news that they pulled this off the show. Hangman needs to get FAR away from the Dork Order after this mess is over though.


So it seems you missed understood what I was talking about. I wasn't talking about the 10 man match. I was referring to the ladder match qualifier between 10 and Max Castor. Two younger guys getting a chance to sink or swim. I actually agree with the everyone stand around and catch someone spot. Those happen in large tag matches to often.


----------



## 3venflow

"It's us (AEW, NJPW, IMPACT) against them - you know who..." - TK


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366931008218669063


----------



## Geeee

Tony Khan just seems like a guy who does a shit ton of coke and is living his best life LOL.

I don't really like him using the "forbidden door" term for guys like Paul Wight and Shaq, who are signed full time with AEW or TNT


----------



## taker1986

I'm surprised this is opening the show. I wonder what match is the main event?


----------



## Prosper

taker1986 said:


> View attachment 98053
> 
> I'm surprised this is opening the show. I wonder what match is the main event?


The Shaq match is opening? Wow wasn't expecting that. Hot start but I probably would have put that on last unless they have something else planned for the Revolution build. 

I guess Omega and Moxley will have a segment to close the show?


----------



## taker1986

Prosper said:


> The Shaq match is opening? Wow wasn't expecting that. Hot start but I probably would have put that on last unless they have something else planned for the Revolution build.
> 
> I guess Omega and Moxley will have a segment to close the show?


Yeah I was thinking either a Mox/Omega faceoff or something with Sting/Darby and team Tazz. They have a lot of stuff to cram in to 2 hours. TNT needs to give AEW an overrun imo. Would help so much and they wouldn't need to rush through anything.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> Hmm...
> 
> You'd think either the ten-man tag or the Shaq match? Has Cody fully healed from injury? If not, you know who they'd throw in that match...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366828935959482368


I gotta do it. 

Sorry. 

Sorry @Firefromthegods 

Tessa replaces Tully.

Don't ban me.


----------



## One Shed

It is a big risk, especially live, but I think the Shaq match SHOULD be opening the show. It gets the initial eyeballs and they are betting (seems to be their theme right) that they can deliver. Maybe Jade has been doing a lot of work behind the scenes. I have to imagine if Shaq COULD actually go, it would have happened in WWE years ago though. That match fails and it closes the show...bad news, and there IS a reason why it is not actually on the PPV you have to intuit.

You HAVE to sell your PPV main event as the closing act of your go home show so @Prosper is most likely right that something with that will close. Maybe Kenny shows an example of the thing he is building exploding? Personally I hope he is so sadistic he throws Nakazawa into one of them and we never see him again to show the danger of it. They do THAT and I am back into it.


----------



## Geeee

I wonder if they will do something like throw Moxley vs Gallows or Anderson as the main event? Or Moxley vs one of the Bucks and promote 2 storylines in the main?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - TK must be doing scarface-like mountains of coke


----------



## CM Buck

ripcitydisciple said:


> I gotta do it.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Sorry @Firefromthegods
> 
> Tessa replaces Tully.
> 
> Don't ban me.


I'll allow it. But only because stunt being wrecked by tessa is a funny visual


----------



## Geeee

ripcitydisciple said:


> I gotta do it.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Sorry @Firefromthegods
> 
> Tessa replaces Tully.
> 
> Don't ban me.


I hate to bust your bubble but they already announced the change. There was a 10-man tag that was changed to Hangman+Silver vs Matt Hardy+Marq Quen


----------



## Hitman1987

Surely the match should’ve been changed to Hangman/5 vs Hardy/Kassidy as all 4 were involved last week or Hangman/Silver/Reynolds vs Hardy/Private party as silver and Reynolds and private party are actual tag teams.

Now we just have 2 singles wrestlers and 2 halves of a tag team in a tag team match 🤔


----------



## rbl85

Two Sheds said:


> It is a big risk, especially live, but I think the Shaq match SHOULD be opening the show. It gets the initial eyeballs and they are betting (seems to be their theme right) that they can deliver. Maybe Jade has been doing a lot of work behind the scenes. I have to imagine if Shaq COULD actually go, it would have happened in WWE years ago though. *That match fails and it closes the show...bad news, and there IS a reason why it is not actually on the PPV you have to intuit.*
> 
> You HAVE to sell your PPV main event as the closing act of your go home show so @Prosper is most likely right that something with that will close. Maybe Kenny shows an example of the thing he is building exploding? Personally I hope he is so sadistic he throws Nakazawa into one of them and we never see him again to show the danger of it. They do THAT and I am back into it.


The match is not on the PPV because Shaq can't be in Jacksonville the day of Revolution


----------



## Prized Fighter

Opening with Shaq makes sense. It is the best way to retain any viewers from whatever show leads into Dynamite. Start with your most viewers and then try to hook them with the rest of the show.


----------



## famicommander

This card is truly, truly horrible.

A 50 year old basketball player and a woman still in wrestling school in a mixed tag match.

Marko Stunt and a 67 year old man in a match.


----------



## Piers

Shanna has opened an OF account for those interested.


----------



## 3venflow

Shaq's match got some coverage by Sky Sports in the UK.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366991980614590465


----------



## Geeee

famicommander said:


> This card is truly, truly horrible.
> 
> A 50 year old basketball player and a woman still in wrestling school in a mixed tag match.
> 
> Marko Stunt and a 67 year old man in a match.


To be fair, the parts where FTR and Jurassic Express are wrestling each other will probably be great.


----------



## Prosper

I hope Jade doesn't shit the bed tonight, she just looks too damn good for her to be a bust. Hopefully the training videos translate to the ring. Wrestling live is a completely different beast, especially if its your first time ever.



Two Sheds said:


> It is a big risk, especially live, but I think the Shaq match SHOULD be opening the show. It gets the initial eyeballs and they are betting (seems to be their theme right) that they can deliver. Maybe Jade has been doing a lot of work behind the scenes. I have to imagine if Shaq COULD actually go, it would have happened in WWE years ago though. That match fails and it closes the show...bad news, and there IS a reason why it is not actually on the PPV you have to intuit.
> 
> You HAVE to sell your PPV main event as the closing act of your go home show so @Prosper is most likely right that something with that will close. Maybe Kenny shows an example of the thing he is building exploding? Personally I hope he is so sadistic he throws Nakazawa into one of them and we never see him again to show the danger of it. They do THAT and I am back into it.


Yeah, probably a Mox/Omega final face-off. He should save whatever he is creating for the PPV though haha I don't want to see anything barbaric tonight personally. It should be like the calm before a storm. I won't complain if we do get a sneak peek though lol.


----------



## Erik.

PAC and Fenix are also in tag action


----------



## Prosper

A lot going on tonight, gonna be overly stuffed for sure.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367113010771288071


----------



## Mr316

I’m a fan of the card tonight for the simple fact that it’s highly unpredictable. We’ll see if they deliver.


----------



## RiverFenix

I wonder why the 10-man tag is off. Very weird for AEW to have Hangman and Hardy in a tag match days before their PPV match - they've mostly avoided that trope. 

PAC and Fenix in tag action likely to put them in the Casino Battle Royale. DT has has too many stops and starts as a faction and should probably go away.


----------



## 3venflow

I wonder if the women's match could 'main event' - as in be the last match before some sort of Omega vs. Moxley event in the ring before the PPV. If not the Shaq match, it'll surely be Nyla vs. Ryo or Tully's unretirement.


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder why the 10-man tag is off. Very weird for AEW to have Hangman and Hardy in a tag match days before their PPV match - they've mostly avoided that trope.
> 
> *PAC and Fenix in tag action likely to put them in the Casino Battle Royale. DT has has too many stops and starts as a faction and should probably go away.*


There's always some issue. First PAC couldn't get in the country. Now Pentagon can't get a Visa. Next Ray Fenix will probably bust one of his nuts landing on the guardrail. 

It sucks for Death Triangle fans like myself lol.


----------



## Hitman1987

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder why the 10-man tag is off. Very weird for AEW to have Hangman and Hardy in a tag match days before their PPV match - they've mostly avoided that trope.
> 
> PAC and Fenix in tag action likely to put them in the Casino Battle Royale. DT has has too many stops and starts as a faction and should probably go away.


Hopefully it was cancelled in response to the negative reaction they always get for these multi-man matches.

I don’t really see them putting a singles belt on any of death triangle in the near future, but I think the fans will turn if they don’t put a belt on them soon because each of them have been putting out bangers recently. I mentioned in another thread that I’d give them the tag belts and do the new day thing where any 2 of the 3 can defend the titles, that would give Pac the freedom to travel back and forth UK without effecting the tag title scene as lucha bros could defend in his absence.


----------



## Geeee

Y'know strategically, it probably would make sense for Hangman to let Matt win the tag match, since Matt's probably on a bigger contract than Hangman and also Matt gets 30% of Quen's earnings. So, Page stands to make more money if he loses tonight and wins at the PPV


----------



## Prosper




----------



## rich110991

Can’t wait for the A show.


----------



## RiverFenix

Prosper said:


> View attachment 98069


Whole lotta tag matched. I hope Fenix and PAC are not wrestling Chaos Projekt. I'd guess The Hybrid2 here given they were booked but then their 10-man tag match pulled. Fenix and Jack in the ring - they might kill themselves or each other with reckless bumps. 

And AEW doesn't even mention Nyla Rose vs Ryo!

Wight should guest commentate Shaq vs Cody. 

So is Jericho/Max presser in the main event slot?


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Whole lotta tag matched. I hope Fenix and PAC are not wrestling Chaos Projekt. I'd guess The Hybrid2 here given they were booked but then their 10-man tag match pulled. Fenix and Jack in the ring - they might kill themselves or each other with reckless bumps.
> 
> And AEW doesn't even mention Nyla Rose vs Ryo!
> 
> Wight should guest commentate Shaq vs Cody.
> 
> So is Jericho/Max presser in the main event slot?


They mentioned the women on the tweet this graphic was posted on. But yeah if they could only fit 8 image blocks then put the women’s champion on there over Castor and 10 lol. That’s nitpicking though, it’s just a graphic. Main event will probably be an Omega/Moxley go home segment.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prosper said:


> View attachment 98069


Ha, and people think AEW cares about their women’s division. Cant even get on the full show graphic with the finals of their tournament.

(God I hope people know I’m trolling)


----------



## MoxAsylum

This should bring in ratings tonight, my local news is even reporting that Shaq is wrestling


----------



## fabi1982

Geeee said:


> Tony Khan just seems like a guy who does a shit ton of coke and is living his best life LOL.
> 
> I don't really like him using the "forbidden door" term for guys like Paul Wight and Shaq, who are signed full time with AEW or TNT


Yeah I stopped the video after 2mins after TK said „forbidden door“ like 20 times. Its like WWE using nicknames so much that it annoys you...and it deminishes the „forbidden door“ if now basically every door is a forbidden one.


----------



## Geeee

fabi1982 said:


> Yeah I stopped the video after 2mins after TK said „forbidden door“ like 20 times. Its like WWE using nicknames so much that it annoys you...and it deminishes the „forbidden door“ if now basically every door is a forbidden one.


At least we don't have Michael Cole on commentary saying "forbidden door" every 10 minutes, so we can be thankful for that lol


----------



## 3venflow

With them putting Shaq's match in Q1 with the hope of a big start, they should run an Omega/Moxley/Revolution video package right after and before the commercial break to try and hook some viewers IMO.

Then after the break, bring out PAC and Fenix for their match. Two of the most spectacular wrestlers in the world, hopefully with some decent opposition (TH2?).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367188022295486470


----------



## TD Stinger

Can TNT get Chuck in tonight to call Shaq’s match? Please?


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

shaq/cody have been all over tv/social media today..........


----------



## IronMan8

LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367188022295486470


This is awesome, I wish they had this kind of stuff on Dynamite.

Like many fans, I don’t use Twitter


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## taker1986




----------



## Shock Street

TD Stinger said:


> Can TNT get Chuck in tonight to call Shaq’s match? Please?


Chuck and Shaq on Inside the NBA might be some of the best TV ever


----------



## the_hound

i have a feeling shaq is going to do a big dive onto a bunch of interfering wrestlers


----------



## gungfugilman

Prized Fighter said:


> I feel the opposite. It is intriguing to me to see what the young guys do. If this was a random tag where they had veterans protecting them, but these guys won't have that safety net. The sink or swim feel is interesting to me. They could completely fail and the match is a bust, but I will be interested to see what they do.


I think Preston "10" Vance has huge potential, I've enjoyed his squashes on Dark, I hope he has an exciting match tonight.


----------



## kyledriver

I'm actually excited to see shaq, but I love nba on tnt.

Plus with this being a go home show for the ppv I'm pretty pumped!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

taker1986 said:


> View attachment 98079


Daddy Show should tell him to go to sleep. There’s school tomorrow.


----------



## One Shed

How many kidnappings we think tonight?


----------



## rbl85

Whoanma said:


> Daddy Show should tell him to go to sleep. There’s school tomorrow.


Just after the photo he punched him


----------



## Prosper

Let’s gooooo


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

rbl85 said:


> Just after the photo he punched him


If only...


----------



## somerandomfan

Why is this the opening match? They should have put it on later to get people to keep watching Dynamite.


----------



## kyledriver

This is gonna be a trainwreck and I'm excited for it

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Red Velvet gonna be a star


----------



## Whoanma

Ororo Munroe is jacked. Look at the size of those pythons.


----------



## ImpactFan

Shaq is really here


----------



## Shock Street

#1, someone needs to tell Cody to use the tunnels

#2, I like Velvets new gear a lot


----------



## Prosper

SHAQQQQQQQQQQ


----------



## 3venflow

Impressive entrances all around.


----------



## the_hound

LOL anybody see that banner "best weekly tv show"


----------



## FrankenTodd

Shaq looks like he just woke up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

FrankenTodd said:


> Shaq looks like he just woke up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He looks like he is about to sit in a big recliner and eat some snacks. Those sweatpants haha.


----------



## Londonlaw

I’ll reserve no judgment until the match is done...


----------



## One Shed

Guessing Big Show will be making an appearance here.


----------



## Chan Hung

So far so good


----------



## Trophies

Shaq stealing Great Khali's moveset lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> Guessing Big Show will be making an appearance here.


Yep Shaq vs Show time


----------



## Whoanma

Big Shaq Diesel? Oh boy...


----------



## Prosper

That boy Shaq getting it!!!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shaq a better wrestler than I expected him to be lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

Jade deadlifted her like a doll.


----------



## Chan Hung

Welll that chair shot was random as fuck lol


----------



## Trophies

Shaq is outta control lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

My mom was like, what is Brandi doing there.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I’m all in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan

That moonsault though.


----------



## One Shed

So the Gunns just stood there when the DO pushed Cody off a stretcher but they attack Shaq because...


----------



## Chan Hung

Jade should be able to kill Red Velvet


----------



## Prosper

This is entertaining AF so far


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> So the Gunns just stood there when the DO pushed Cody off a stretcher but they attack Shaq because...


Because it's AEW :-D


----------



## Chan Hung

Prosper said:


> This is entertaining AF so far


It is. And its free on TV 🙃


----------



## 3venflow

Jade could be a mega star with time. This is her first ever match and she's done most things right so far.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## One Shed

Glad this is a no DQ match. Oh.


----------



## Chan Hung

I legit have NO idea how this will end!


----------



## ImpactFan

Shaq is going through the tables


----------



## the_hound

of course


----------



## One Shed

Shaq going through the middle rope is weird to see.


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> Glad this is a no DQ match. Oh.


Aren’t they all?


----------



## somerandomfan

3venflow said:


> Jade could be a mega star with time. This is her first ever match and she's done most things right so far.


I'm inclined to agree, a few moments have made me think still a bit green but for her first match here that's a damn good start, and also she's got the heeling it up down already, even if she's not perfect in ring yet, still a very solid base and she's already connecting and that's more than enough to elevate her.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bah Gawd, this is a slobberknocker!


----------



## The XL 2

Shaq already knows how to play to the crowd and has better psychology than 99 percent of modern wrestlers lmao


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Cody couldn't handle slamming Shaq. Hope Shaq is good.


----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


> Aren’t they all?


This. All are pretty much NO DQ.


----------



## Whoanma

Jackknife Land.


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> Shaq already knows how to play to the crowd and has better psychology than 99 percent of modern wrestlers lmao


Yep. Great heel.


----------



## One Shed

BAH GOD


----------



## kyledriver

This is crazy lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

SHAQ IS DEAD


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy shit, SHAQ thru a table! HAHA. Thats more than im sure he would have done in the WWE


----------



## Chan Hung

Jade has to win this. JUST SAYING


----------



## ImpactFan

Called it


----------



## Whoanma

Someone called it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shaaaaaaaaaaaaq


----------



## Chan Hung

Jade is a great heel.


----------



## the_hound

LOL camera guy


----------



## One Shed

Well that was about 100x more entertaining than I expected.


----------



## Chan Hung

GET SHAQ SOME ICY HOT FOR FUCKS SAKE!


----------



## Adapting

Jade can body slam me all she wants, honestly.


----------



## ImpactFan

Jade is a star


----------



## FrankenTodd

Yeesssss Jade!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Ororo has a great look and... oh look, she won.


----------



## One Shed

Jade posing and not even checking on her man.


----------



## somerandomfan

I don't know if it's because I went in with low expectations for a match with Shaq in it but this has been fucking great, Shaq isn't great or anything but I expected far worse, also please fucking sign Red Velvet to a full contract and please keep using Jade Cargill. I enjoyed that far more than I thought I would.


----------



## Trophies

I think Shaq gonna get the night off tomorrow lol


----------



## Mr316

That was AWESOME.


----------



## ProjectGargano

This was so awesome.


----------



## Prosper

Bruh that was great lmao that definitely delivered


----------



## rbl85

I mean it was great considering that it was the first match for both of them


----------



## Whoanma

Not bad. That was entertaining.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Surprised Shaq agreed to take a big table bump. He's not really a trained wrestler but he did work.


----------



## H4L

Bah gawd what a slobberknocker!

Way more entertaining than I thought it would be. Shaq showed some skill and the ladies did a great job as well.


----------



## kyledriver

I'm shocked at how entertaining that was

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy

Okay for what it was that was entertaining as hell, and I did not expect the table bump. Shaq actually did way more than expected too, dude knows how to harness his charisma for sure.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Two Sheds said:


> Jade posing and not even checking on her man.


----------



## Shock Street

Shaqs gonna be feeling that for a while

I liked that match a lot! Jade and Red Velvet are both good gets.


----------



## somerandomfan

Two Sheds said:


> Jade posing and not even checking on her man.


I can't say I'm complaining though.


----------



## 3venflow

Shaq has been training at the Nightmare Factory since last year. He took it seriously and it showed.


----------



## Trophies

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Man Cody really protected Shaq there. Good dive.


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


24 inch pythons, brother!


----------



## Prosper

Jade and Velvet are gonna be major stars no doubt. Jade has all the mannerisms and the heel work down. She’s green but sky is the limit. Shaq taking that table bump was so unexpected lol


----------



## Jman55

I went into that expecting shit as the feud leading upto it was a mess and I tend to hate celebs in wrestling but fair play they entertained me big time (especially Shaq having the stones to take that table bump)


----------



## One Shed

Shaq going to spend his birthday weekend icing that down.


----------



## TD Stinger

That was either gonna be a spectacle or a train wreck, it was the former. Best version of that match we were going to get.

Cody did his job, Shaq didn't embarrass himself. Velvet showed a lot of talent. Jade was a bit robotic in her movements but she has potential.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hey i had low expectations. This was far better than i thought.


----------



## One Shed

SHAQ KIDNAPPED!!!


----------



## The XL 2

Shaq can do business but non believable scrubs like the Young Bucks have to beat everyone.


----------



## Londonlaw

It was clearly structured and laid out within an inch of its life (as it it should) and all parties appeared to do their part.

It’s a Cody match so smoke and mirrors abound, but I’m not going to make that a negative.

I think we can all agree that Red Velvet did a much better job than Brandi would have.


----------



## Danielallen1410

I thoroughly enjoyed that.

helped having a hot crowd aswell.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Jade though is incredibly green, so I wouldn't do too much with her yet, but she definitely has the look.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Shaq has been kidnapped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

OH GOD, NOT ANOTHER KIDNAPPING ANGLE!

(Kidding.....I think)


----------



## rbl85

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Jade though is incredibly green, so I wouldn't do too much with her yet, but she definitely has the look.


It's her first match ever


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a great match and it certainly over delivered.


----------



## Prosper

Big show kidnapped Shaq!!!!!


----------



## scshaastin

Did Shaq just teleport?


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> SHAQ KIDNAPPED!!!


----------



## Adapting

Two Sheds said:


> SHAQ KIDNAPPED!!!


Lmao, if someone can kidnap a man that size I'd give them props.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## ImpactFan

Shaq will attack Big Show later tonight


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck if only Shaq was 10 years younger haha


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

I'll be the first to admit that match severely over delivered...all the clowns who say all I ever do is hate on AEW please save this post

Oh and jade Cargill is bad as fuck...hottest female in the entire industry


----------



## 3venflow

Total squash for PAC and Fenix.


----------



## RiverFenix

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This is a pretty insane bump for anybody, let alone Shaq taking it.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Two Sheds said:


> SHAQ KIDNAPPED!!!


I typed the same thing! Didn’t see you posted first. But definitely kidnapped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpactFan

BTW smart idea to have this match now, should be great with Fenix & PAC to keep people watching


----------



## One Shed

Every match goes 15 minutes but I only get two minutes of PAC and Fenix? Sad.


----------



## Mr316

And now Shaq just disappeared! GENIUS. Do they finally get it? Great start.


----------



## Trophies

Whoa a squash. What was that 30 seconds


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I like how they actually tell stories here.


----------



## Prosper

Nice squash that was fast AF my boy PAC putting in work I’m blown he’s not on the ppv though


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## somerandomfan

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Jade though is incredibly green, so I wouldn't do too much with her yet, but she definitely has the look.


Not just the look but she was playing the heel role great, playing to the audience (both live and to the cameras) as well as playing her role to Cody and Velvet. She's definitely got the character work to make up for it while she improves in ring.

That spinebuster was pretty nice too.


----------



## rbl85

The show is really going fast wow


----------



## Chan Hung

So far the show is on fire.


----------



## ImpactFan

What will be the main event? Big Show or FTR match?


----------



## Adapting

It's only a matter of time where we see a basketball 1v1 Shaq vs Big Show 🤣


----------



## Dr. Middy

rbl85 said:


> It's her first match ever


Legit didn't realize that for some reason.

But she at least could do some good power stuff already. Curious to see how she progresses over the next year.


----------



## Chan Hung

Where is SAMMY G? Still lost his smile?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## TD Stinger

The bastards!

Pouring ketchup on Papa Buck's head like that. How rude.


----------



## 3venflow

Glad they're not using the mix and giving the fans Judas instead.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Tully Blanchard has been retired longer than I have been alive.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Nice squash that was fast AF my boy PAC putting in work I’m blown he’s not on the ppv though


I'm happy for you and sad for you lol


----------



## Mr316

This has been an amazing first 30 min.


----------



## Prosper

This should be a good segment


----------



## ImpactFan

Wtf 1/4 of the show is already done!


----------



## Mr316

rbl85 said:


> The show is really going fast wow


Because the show is good. Actual good stuff happening.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

AEW show lit af as usual 🔥


----------



## Dr. Middy

somerandomfan said:


> Not just the look but she was playing the heel role great, playing to the audience (both live and to the cameras) as well as playing her role to Cody and Velvet. She's definitely got the character work to make up for it while she improves in ring.
> 
> That spinebuster was pretty nice too.


The character work was pretty decent, but I just wouldn't put her in any significant storylines yet, that's all.


----------



## Londonlaw

Did they just delay the cut to break so we have to endure the fans butchering the chorus of Judas? 🤦🏿‍♂️


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

It's a very Cody thing these days to sneakily turn a feud with fucking Shaq into a showcase for two up and coming women. bravo


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367283275740413954


----------



## Prosper

ImpactFan said:


> Wtf 1/4 of the show is already done!


Yeah that was a fast 30 mins damn


----------



## omaroo

Excellent start to the show.

Opener was great quite shocked lol.

Wonder if we will see more shaq?


----------



## One Shed

We are all going to have to suffer through a Brandi ultrasound every month as a consequence of her missing that match now right?


----------



## somerandomfan

If The Go Big Show gets renewed for a second season and AEW doesn't send Paul Wight as their guy to host they're missing a huge opportunity.


----------



## ImpactFan

wtf did this dude ask?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

Man I would definitely rock that jacket Jericho has on


----------



## Trophies

Turkey tits lmao


----------



## Prosper

Jerishow call back haha


----------



## Whoanma

Rey Fénix is a treasure.


----------



## 3venflow

Turkey tits... hahahahahah.


----------



## Mr316

I’m freaking loving this show. 😂😂😂


----------



## One Shed

MJF calling Conrad "turkey tits..."


----------



## Trophies

Jericho and MJF are fucking intense here lmao


----------



## Mr316

Best promo from MJF since...a damn long time.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Target and Baby Gap!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

EAZY E! HAHA


----------



## Trophies

Easy E is back


----------



## Ham and Egger

Target chants! Lol


----------



## Chan Hung

He's back....and....


----------



## Whoanma

Not so slick I wish my hair was thick. Lol.


----------



## Mr316

This show finally has energy. Everyone is shining. Everything is clicking.


----------



## Adapting

Wow it's almost like creative freedom is working miracles.


----------



## Whoanma

A random Bischoff appears.


----------



## Prosper

Man this is intense lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## kyledriver

Bischoff always randomly shows up these things lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm going to Mark the f*** out if the next guest is James E Cornette from the Jim Cornette experience.*


----------



## One Shed

Too bad the Bucks have to be a part of this.


----------



## somerandomfan

Jericho has a list of Stupid Ideas? I knew he had a list of 1004 Holds and a list of Stupid Idiots but I didn't know he had a stupid idea list as well.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Jericho is a national treasure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

is the balding buck the one with the cap?


----------



## ImpactFan

The crowd is amazing tonight


----------



## Shock Street

Two Sheds said:


> We are all going to have to suffer through a Brandi ultrasound every month as a consequence of her missing that match now right?


Ultrasound picture in picture?


----------



## Dr. Middy

Eric having the gimmick of always being the smart logical guy is hilarious to me. I love it.


----------



## Chan Hung

IC could kill the young bucks. Just saying.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Matt Jackson with the ether!


----------



## kyledriver

Jesus are they gonna cry lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm going to Mark the f*** out if the next guest is James E Cornette from the Jim Cornette experience.*


If they managed to get Corny to make an appearance...


----------



## 3venflow

Bucks cutting a real promo for once. Great shit.


----------



## Prosper

Matt cutting a decent promo tho


----------



## Shock Street

Whoanma said:


> If they managed to get Corny to make an appearance...


His question would just be "what the fuck" wouldn't it?


----------



## Trophies

Performance Center name drop


----------



## Whoanma

Let the F*cks lose on Revolution, come on.


----------



## ImpactFan

PC REFERENCE


----------



## The XL 2

The Bucks are awful, no matter how hard they try.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

"Jerking the curtain at the performance center" got damn


----------



## Prosper

OHHHHHHHHH Matt taking shots at NXT lol


----------



## Chan Hung

So the Good Brothers are faces? Or Tweeners?


----------



## Dr. Middy

I'm not a huge fan of the Bucks as babyfaces, but that is the best they have looked and sounded as babyfaces in forever.


----------



## kyledriver

That was actually the best bucks promo I've heard 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ok, now I'm invested in this tag match! 

This show has been fire so far!


----------



## Braylyt

This has been a string of great segments so far


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> So the Good Brothers are faces? Or Tweeners?


If they end up obliterating the F*cks they’ll be faces to me.


----------



## rbl85

Prosper said:


> OHHHHHHHHH Matt taking shots at NXT lol


If Jericho wasn't in AEW that's what he would probably do


----------



## Trophies

The Young Bucks are finally interesting outside the wrestling ring! Good shit there.


----------



## 3venflow

ONITA


----------



## Mr316

This has been one of the best first hour of Dynamite ever.


----------



## somerandomfan

Glad they managed to get Onita to hype up the match, there's no way you can have an exploding ring barbed wire deathmatch without shouting out Onita.


----------



## Prosper

Damn right into a Omega/Mox promo this show doesn’t give you a chance to breathe


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Why are the Bucks trying to take sole credit for creating AEW? What about Kenny Omega, Cody and Tony Khan?


----------



## One Shed

A wild ONITA appears!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Onita!!!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Take two shots every time JR says “plethora”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

JJ DILLON!


----------



## rbl85

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> *Why are the Bucks trying to take sole credit for creating AEW?* What about Kenny Omega, Cody and Tony Khan?


They didn't do that


----------



## Prosper

I love metal shop Omega swinging that hammer lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## H4L

J.J.!!!!


----------



## ImpactFan

What the fuck is going to be the main event?! all the good shit keeps coming


----------



## Whoanma

OHMYF-INGOD!! JJ DILLON...


----------



## kyledriver

I wanna see tully go into business for himself and beat the shit out of marko

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Tully gonna whip some ass like its 1989! This might be the best first hour they've ever done.


----------



## Mr316

I can’t complain tonight. Hell, if they keep going, I might even order the PPV.


----------



## rbl85

Best first 45min in a loooooong time


----------



## TD Stinger

Probably the best promo I've heard the Bucks cut. Whole thing was a good mix of comedy and action.

Only weird part for me was the fact that these guys beat up their dad last week and instead of just going right into kicking their asses, they talked for 3 minutes. And the IC could have beat them up before the Bucks got the advantage.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Trophies

Prosper said:


> I love metal shop Omega swinging that hammer lmao


Reminds me of the Undertaker when he was building caskets


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

They even managed to get a decent promo out of the Bucks. PLEASE do not ruin this show by having someone sell for Marko.


----------



## H4L

Damn. This first hour...


----------



## Whoanma

Tully should kill Marko. Just saying...


----------



## Ham and Egger

Two Sheds said:


> They even managed to get a decent promo out of the Bucks. PLEASE do not ruin this show by having someone sell for Marko.


Tully will BUMP for Marko! 
🤣😂🤣


----------



## Prosper

Trophies said:


> Reminds me of the Undertaker when he was building caskets


Hahaha I know right


----------



## Shock Street

Two Sheds said:


> They even managed to get a decent promo out of the Bucks. PLEASE do not ruin this show by having someone sell for Marko.


Maybe Tully just wanted the feud and match to shoot on Marko. The long con


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Two Sheds said:


> They even managed to get a decent promo out of the Bucks. PLEASE do not ruin this show by having someone sell for Marko.


you know that Marko is going get offense in


----------



## Prosper

Jungle Boys music is gonna have full crowds singing all night when they come back


----------



## Chan Hung

Tully wrestling? holy shit lol...


----------



## RT1981

this ppv on sunday night is going to be awesome and I bet you wrestlemania does not come close to matching it.


----------



## Whoanma

Ham and Egger said:


> Tully will BUMP for Marko!
> 🤣😂🤣


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> Tully will BUMP for Marko!
> 🤣😂🤣


----------



## FrankenTodd

Hell yes Tully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I’m not crying... I’m...not..cry....


----------



## RT1981

I mean this is pro wrestling baby!!!

I'm having a blast watching this tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

JJ Dillon? Holy fuck he looks the same about


----------



## Trophies

I love all these old school wrestlers bringing there old school tricks lol


----------



## kyledriver

LOL

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

Everyone on it’s game tonight. Everyone seems to be having fun. Incredible energy. What a show.


----------



## Prosper

They just came back from commercial Jesus


----------



## FrankenTodd

Whoanma said:


> I’m not crying... I’m...not..cry....


Tully and I both flashed back to ‘85 tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABH-22

Tully can move !!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I was about to say. Tully would crack his pelvis trying a suicide dive.


----------



## One Shed

That European uppercut by Cash in PiP was great.


----------



## Prosper

Damn we still got Paul Wight, Sting, Darby, Mox, Omega, and Hangman to go should be a nice 2nd hour too


----------



## the_hound

RT1981 said:


> this ppv on sunday night is going to be awesome and I bet you wrestlemania does not come close to matching it.


when you have 7 gimmick matches out of 8 on the ppv so far is a bit over kill but then again.......


----------



## rbl85

Prosper said:


> Damn we still got Paul Wight, Sting, Darby, Mox, Omega, and Hangman to go should be a nice 2nd hour too


And the women tournament final


----------



## TD Stinger

So what is main eventing tonight? Maybe they give it to the women. Only other thing I can think of is the Matt/Hangman tag.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shit this show is on fucking fire.


----------



## the_hound

ABH-22 said:


> Tully can move !!


cocaine works wonders


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

F Stunt.


----------



## 3venflow

TD Stinger said:


> So what is main eventing tonight? Maybe they give it to the women. Only other thing I can think of is the Matt/Hangman tag.


The tag is the main event, but you'd hope something with Moxley and Kenny actually ends the show.


----------



## Mr316

Even Jim Ross is on his game tonight.


----------



## kyledriver

Cool ass variation

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

Whoanma said:


> F Stunt.


Safest bump for Tully


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

nm


----------



## One Shed

KILL Marko Tully!


----------



## Whoanma

I F-IN CALLED IT!!


----------



## Chan Hung

HAHA people boo'd him for kicking Tully. Hey Tully with the slingshot suplex i marked out


----------



## kyledriver

Heel move by luchasaurus

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Problem with AEW is there are no rules lmfao


----------



## Dr. Middy

This is great, and that was the perfect spot to use Marko.


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit who's that now


----------



## One Shed

Tully for the PIN!


----------



## Victor Chaos

I will never like the top rope superplex. Why would the opponent club to the top rope? Makes no sense. The 2nd rope superplex can do the same thing without the opponent climbing up.


----------



## 3venflow

Tully wins! And is that Spears?


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy shit Tully with the win. Why didnt they squash the fucking Stunt LMFAO


----------



## Whoanma

I said he‘d Slingshot Suplex his sorry arse last week.


----------



## Chan Hung

Spears? lol


----------



## One Shed

If the guy in the mask is Barry Windham...

Nevermind, just this idiot.


----------



## ImpactFan

Spears


----------



## Ham and Egger

FTR WINS!


----------



## Trophies

Ah Spears is back


----------



## The XL 2

Tully over Luchasarous. All is right with the world.


----------



## Chan Hung

Spears looks awful


----------



## Prosper

That was pretty good haha Markos presence was very minimal


----------



## somerandomfan

While I don't agree with Tully pinning Luchasaurus (Should have pinned Marko) but you know what, that was a pretty fun match.


----------



## 3venflow

Horsemen loading...


----------



## Prosper

Spears haha okay that makes sense


----------



## Chan Hung

BIG SHOW TIME


----------



## ImpactFan

4 horseman? Cody will join them soon


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Trophies

Weeeeell....It's Paul Wight.


----------



## Boxingfan

No more BS


----------



## One Shed

Ha, I actually really like Big Show Paul's shirt.


----------



## ABH-22

I'm here for Spears being used in this stable


----------



## Chan Hung

no more B.S HAHAHA


----------



## Shock Street

Can't say I expected Tully to be the 4th Horseman.

Lmao at Schiavone, "youre not getting paid extra for that by the way"


----------



## Prosper

Great shirt haha


----------



## FrankenTodd

Big Show kidnapped Shaq.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan

Glad I'm not the only one amused by Paul Wight's shirt.


----------



## Boxingfan

Brock?


----------



## tower_

It's kinda crazy that The Giant has just absorbed the ability to be a good promo by being in the business for years. Can you imagine someone like Luchasaurus doing the same 20 years from now?


----------



## One Shed

A hall of fame worthy talent?


----------



## Trophies

Another AEW signing announcement this Sunday?! ahh the suspense!


----------



## Ham and Egger

CM PUNK!??????


----------



## 3venflow

Angle? RVD? CM PUNK?


----------



## rbl85

Is this the best first hour ever ?


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> Is this the best first hour ever ?


Yes


----------



## Trophies

LET THE SPECULATIONS BEGIN


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

Imagine if they signed Punk lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

rbl85 said:


> Is this the best first hour ever ?


Yes, YES IT IS!


----------



## ProjectGargano

Wow, this is so good. Wrestling is alive.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

This is Aew firing on all cylinders they need more of this weekly and with nxt moving if they keep this up they'll hit 1 million viewers weekly


----------



## Mr316

My guess is Kurt Angle.


----------



## ABH-22

AEW have really put themselves into a corner here, with that hype i'll be disappointed with anything less than Punk or Bork


----------



## ImpactFan

Kurt Angle? Shamrock? Brock? 

Tessa? Vega? CM Punk?


----------



## ImpactFan

Probably Angle


----------



## Prosper

Time for the Joshi to beat the Beast


----------



## Prosper

A wild Shida has appeared


----------



## Braylyt

Really impressed by the booking of this show. Literally every segment so far has had a good hook


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I thought that was Okada


----------



## One Shed

ImpactFan said:


> Probably Angle


Well, he is the newest member of Conrad's team and Conrad was there tonight so...

Paul said he would be a hall of fame "worthy" person though. Kurt is already a hall of famer.


----------



## Whoanma

We all know how this is going to end.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Of all the Japanese women they could have chosen, they chose low rent female Okada.


----------



## The XL 2

Shida looking like a snack. This other broad out here looking like a female Japanese version of Greg Valentine.


----------



## Chan Hung

So wait did they sign another BIG NAME?


----------



## Prosper

Nyla’s new ring gear is cool


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> Shida looking like a snack. This other broad out here looking like a female Japanese version of Greg Valentine.


HOLY FUCK I SPILLED MY COFFEE on the last part Greg Valentine! 😆 😆 😆


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*There are so many good puns in this one gif

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367294882340085760*


----------



## Mr316

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent which means he’s not in the HOF.


----------



## Dr. Middy

It could be Angle but for his own health I hope to fuck it isn't. Dude looked brutal in his last WWE run and he literally can't turn his head.


----------



## Chan Hung

rbl85 said:


> Is this the best first hour ever ?


In a while YEP!


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent which means he’s not in the HOF.


My first thought was Hulk Hogan haha lmfao


----------



## ABH-22

Punk is the last piece in the AEW jigsaw for me and I miss him more than any wrestler I have ever missed, but I won't get my hopes up


----------



## tower_

They cant hype up a signing AGAIN and have it be another old fart. No Angle's. It needs to be Punk or Lesnar or someone like that


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> My first thought was Hulk Hogan haha lmfao


It's not an HOF


----------



## rbl85

tower_ said:


> They cant hype up a signing AGAIN and have it be another old fart. No Angle's. It needs to be Punk or Lesnar or someone like that


It's someone who deserve to be an HOF but is not


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Sign Mei Suruga. She's baby Shida.


----------



## Whoanma

Someone should cut Vickie’s mic, please.


----------



## One Shed

tower_ said:


> They cant hype up a signing AGAIN and have it be another old fart. No Angle's. It needs to be Punk or Lesnar or someone like that


Lars.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

ABH-22 said:


> Punk is the last piece in the AEW jigsaw for me and I miss him more than any wrestler I have ever missed, but I won't get my hopes up


These are my thoughts too.


----------



## Prosper

ABH-22 said:


> Punk is the last piece in the AEW jigsaw for me and I miss him more than any wrestler I have ever missed, but I won't get my hopes up





tower_ said:


> They cant hype up a signing AGAIN and have it be another old fart. No Angle's. It needs to be Punk or Lesnar or someone like that


If Tony secretly has Punk in his back pocket he should wait until after Mania when he can have at least 10-20k fans there live. It’ll be such a disappointment to debut him without a massive pop.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I agree that this was the best first hour of Dynamite that I've ever seen. Jade looked great. She's already in my top three with Britt and Shida. Shaq had some hype spots too. The Inner Circle segment was hilarious, and Big Show making fun of himself turning heel for the 500th time was pure gold.*


----------



## Prosper

Man Shida has been looking great in that white suit in the last couple weeks kind of like a female yakuza boss


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

MEI SURUGA


----------



## Mr316

I doubt it’s Punk honestly. I don’t see why they would have Big Show teasing it. I think it’s gonna be someone that has a history with Big Show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367296981769609225


----------



## H4L

Damn Shida looking HAWT.


----------



## Chan Hung

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I agree that this was the best first hour of Dynamite that I've ever seen. Jade looked great. She's already in my top three with Britt and Shida. Shaq had some hype spots too. The Inner Circle segment was hilarious, and Big Show making fun of himself turning heel for the 500th time was pure gold.*


HAHA i just thought about that, and him poking fun of his turns, face heel face heel etc


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> I doubt it’s Punk honestly. I don’t see why they would have Big Show teasing it. I think it’s gonna be someone that has a history with Big Show.


Mark Henry? Just saying


----------



## Ham and Egger

Veny vs Rose, book it Tony!


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Mark Henry? Just saying


He is not a HOF ?


----------



## One Shed

Keeping this half kayfabe, who would Big Show be close with that he would have the scoop?


----------



## 3venflow

Mark Henry sprang to mind, he said he's in his best shape for years, but I don't think anyone wants to see that.

HoF worthy implies it's someone recently active.

I really can't think of many others who aren't contracted to WWE (like Christian).


----------



## ProjectGargano

Hell, Ryo side by side with the japanese wrestlers looks big. Here looks so small lol


----------



## Whoanma

Riho and Rosa teaming up!!


----------



## Victor Chaos

The XL 2 said:


> Shida looking like a snack. This other broad out here looking like a female Japanese version of Greg Valentine.


Shida looks amazing. Vickie doesn't look bad either.

This Ryo cat looks more like a man than Nyla.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can the women get a normal sized belt so Shida doesn't look like she's carrying a toy?*


----------



## Prosper

That buy in match is so one sided lol


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367296789490114562


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Mark Henry sprang to mind, he said he's in his best shape for years, but I don't think anyone wants to see that.
> 
> HoF worthy implies it's someone recently active.
> 
> I really can't think of many others who aren't contracted to WWE (like Christian).


Mark Henry is in the HoF.


----------



## ABH-22

Two Sheds said:


> Keeping this half kayfabe, who would Big Show be close with that he would have the scoop?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Whoanma said:


> Riho and Rosa teaming up!!


*Give me Riho and Itoh and I'll never slander her again 😏*


----------



## ImpactFan

Chan Hung said:


> Mark Henry? Just saying


He did say that he will wrestle in 2021, but he seems like the ultimate WWE Guy, way more than Big Show


----------



## Prosper

Nice hard hitting match


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

this match is dragging. doesn't help that i dont care for Nyla


----------



## Whoanma

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Give me Riho and Itoh and I'll never slander her again 😏*


It looks like Itoh’ll be signing soon.


----------



## 3venflow

Upset!


----------



## tower_

Pretty good match


----------



## Chan Hung

Ummmmm....okay then.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Give me Riho and Itoh and I'll never slander her again 😏*


Dont forget Mei Suruga. She's hella cute.


----------



## Whoanma

OH HOHOHOHOHOHOHO!!


----------



## somerandomfan

Oh thank fuck, nothing against Nyla but the Nyla vs Shida matchup has been done to death.


----------



## Prosper

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Give me Riho and Itoh and I'll never slander her again 😏*


That has a real chance of happening actually lol Cody says they would like to bring her in


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was pretty fun, but I don't know how this helps the division much since she's not going to stay in AEW I assume.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Not a bad match at all


----------



## One Shed

Glad it will not be a Nyla rematch.


----------



## Prosper

Lol Shida literally booked all of this clearly


----------



## The XL 2

Shida is a babe.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Another notch for Shida's title defenses.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shida looks fine as fuck tonight


----------



## 3venflow

Fun fact... 3 of Ryo and Shida's 4 matches have been time limit draws. Ryo won the other one.


----------



## Whoanma

F Nyla. Period.


----------



## RapShepard

Well that women's tournament certainly helped the women's division [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ImpactFan

Can shida lose the belt? She does nothing to me as champ. Just give it to Britt


----------



## Shock Street

I'm happy to be wrong! I was super sure Nyla was gonna win and we'd get Nyla v Shida 3. Glad its not the case.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Nice post match segment.


----------



## RapShepard

The XL 2 said:


> Shida is a babe.


If by babe you mean average Japanese woman yes, yes she is


----------



## RapShepard

ProjectGargano said:


> Nice post match segment.


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Whoanma

Couldn’t they have Riho, Rosa, Deeb or even Britt win this thing? Meh. At least it wasn’t Nyla.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Nice hard hitting match


[emoji23]


----------



## Dr. Middy

So man, I really have nothing to complain about at all on this show (apart from the tournament not really doing too much for the full time talent). Everything has been good to great.

This is nice.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> That was pretty fun, but I don't know how this helps the division much since she's not going to stay in AEW I assume.


She could be. Ryo was close to retiring before AEW called her to work the original All Out. Coming to America re-ignited her passion for wrestling.


----------



## Prosper

They gonna beat the shit out of each other at Revolution there’s that to look forward to at least lol


----------



## tower_

RapShepard said:


> Well that women's tournament certainly helped the women's division


Was it supposed to do that? AEW is just about letting the in crowd book whatever shit they want. Shida wanted to book her friend into a title match with her. Couldve been worse, at least the match was half decent


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> They gonna beat the shit out of each other at Revolution there’s that to look forward to at least lol


It's not going to be good, it's okay to just say that lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Show has been entertaining


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> She could be. Ryo was close to retiring before AEW called her to work the original All Out. Coming to America re-ignited her passion for wrestling.


I think i heard that the winner of the japanese bracket was going to stay for a while


----------



## Londonlaw

I’m guessing Pitbull won’t be appearing to perform Ryo’s entrance to the ring at the pay-per-view 🤔

I can’t be the only one who picked up on what appeared to influence her entrance theme 😉


----------



## SAMCRO

Why does Tony interview Sting every single week in the ring?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

To all the people who don't like Joshi wrestling. It's not their fault that Joshi wrestling is by far the best womens wrestling in the world.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> It's not going to be good, it's okay to just say that lol


Could be the best women match in AEW history


----------



## Adapting

SAMCRO said:


> Why does Tony interview Sting every single week in the ring?


They want to make sure you know Sting is here and has something to say. You understand yet?


----------



## H4L

I guess AEW figured there would be extra eyes on the show tonight with Shaq wrestling so they really turned it up a notch. It’s been one of their best shows so far.


----------



## One Shed

I am really glad they did not cut away to Taz and gang in a car or parking lot for once.


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> To all the people who don't like Joshi wrestling. It's not their fault that Joshi wrestling is by far the best womens wrestling in the world.


 no it's not, it's fucking bleh. You just like Japanese women and that's cool


----------



## FrankenTodd

Every time Sting comes out I swear I hear “when a mans’ heart is full of deceit...”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Get the big black bat and beat this twat until smoke comes out of it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

Sting not able to stand up in the deathlock for too long there...


----------



## Trophies

Brian Cage forgot his belt lmao


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> Could be the best women match in AEW history


That's like being the thinnest person at fat camp. The match will, be mid and that's fine. Ryo has other good matches she could have. But the tournament was shit


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sting beat Ricky out of his clothes. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## the_hound

Deleted

I made a disgusting remark which i thought at the time was funny however looking back it it was anything but, i apologize for the remarks i made and i have removed the offending remarks, I'm not doing going to make any excuses for my drunken immature behavior.

i once again apologize


----------



## One Shed

Playing Darby's music for two seconds there was dumb. Are there twelve buttons around the arena that just play his theme when pressed or something?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] no it's not, it's fucking bleh. You just like Japanese women and that's cool


Yes, yes it is. At least in my opinion. They are far better in the ring and more entertaining. That's just a general statement. There are a lot of American womens wrestlers who are better than Japanese female wrestlers. Just in general for me I prefer to watch Joshis. Again that is just my personal watching preference. They are better in the ring. You can disagree watch whatever you like my man.


----------



## One Shed

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> To all the people who don't like Joshi wrestling. It's not their fault that Joshi wrestling is by far the best womens wrestling in the world.


Uhhhhhh no. They already have special websites for people into that stuff.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> It's not going to be good, it's okay to just say that lol


Lol you don’t know that


----------



## tower_

I get putting one of those segments in this week if you think a bunch of casuals are tuning in but they gotta pull back on the weekly Sting appearances


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Who else wanted to see a shotgun dropkick into the scorpion death drop?*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

the_hound said:


> aye if your a pedophile


wtf kinda dumbass accusation is that? If you like Joshi wrestling your a pedophile? How is this not ban worthy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367300636702826498


----------



## rbl85

Two Sheds said:


> Sting not able to stand up in the deathlock for too long there...


Hobbs pulled Ricky


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367300636702826498


Emi is great.


----------



## DaSlacker

Prosper said:


> If Tony secretly has Punk in his back pocket he should wait until after Mania when he can have at least 10-20k fans there live. It’ll be such a disappointment to debut him without a massive pop.


Yep. Same with Brock. 

Taking into account the vaccine roll out, general logistics and hiring arenas, they can certainly be back on the road by the summer (in a small-medium "summer break" way). Definitely back to normal come September. It would be crazy to not hold off a mega debut until there are 5,000 people. Punk's return, if it ever happens, is a moment of the decade contender.

This will be Rob Van Dam or Ken Shamrock. Probably RVD because his style gels with AEW's.


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> Hobbs pulled Ricky


No, he sat completely down before Hobbs got there.


----------



## Prosper

I love hearing Starks on the mic


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Two Sheds said:


> Uhhhhhh no. They already have special websites for people into that stuff.


Dude im sick of people who think it's just a sexual thing. I prefer them in the ring and they have more charisma in my opinion. That's racist to assume just because someone likes Joshi wrestlings it's because of a sexual fetish or something.


----------



## the_hound

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> wtf kinda dumbass accusation is that? If you like Joshi wrestling your a pedophile? How is this not ban worthy


i seem to have hit a raw nerve


----------



## One Shed

Hahaha did they actually call -1 the leader of the DO now?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

No Anna Jay


----------



## The XL 2

Yo they need to stop exploiting and over exposing this kid.


----------



## 3venflow

Joey Styles has just trademarked that name... he's Hall of Fame worthy and would fit AEW like a glove.

But the peeps probably want a wrestler.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

the_hound said:


> i seem to have hit a raw nerve


Nah but enjoy ur ban


----------



## Trophies

Yo those bars lol


----------



## One Shed

A Ronnie Garvin fireball joke. I popped.


----------



## the_hound

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> No Anna Jay


well she is injured big time


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## RapShepard

More of -1 lol


----------



## rbl85

the_hound said:


> i seem to have hit a raw nerve


No your just a dumbass for saying something like that


----------



## FrankenTodd

What in the 1982 is this...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> It's not going to be good, it's okay to just say that lol


*Your favorite wrestler -1 is getting a whole match on a pre PPV TV special 😂*


----------



## Prosper

Lol I love Max Castor


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Yes, yes it is. At least in my opinion. They are far better in the ring and more entertaining. That's just a general statement. There are a lot of American womens wrestlers who are better than Japanese female wrestlers. Just in general for me I prefer to watch Joshis. Again that is just my personal watching preference. They are better in the ring. You can disagree watch whatever you like my man.


They aren't, but sure


----------



## Ham and Egger

Scorpio Sky, remember that guy?


----------



## holy

You know...I've been quite critical of AEW, but with Sting's return match this Sunday after years, Big Show's debut, Shaq having wrestled a match, and a HOF-worthy star being signed, AEW feels a lot HOTTER than WWE currently is even though they are on the Road to Wrestlemania. 

AEW especially is hotter than Raw, as Raw is soon gonna find itself ranked as the worst television show of all time, undoing all of the goodwill the show earned when it was actually good.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Lol you don’t know that


I'll bet you three gold sheckles


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> Joey Styles has just trademarked that name... he's Hall of Fame worthy and would fit AEW like a glove.
> 
> But the peeps probably want a wrestler.
> 
> View attachment 98086


Well that would suck.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Dr. Middy

Two Sheds said:


> Uhhhhhh no. They already have special websites for people into that stuff.


If you're insinuating what I think you are that's really unfair. There's like a bunch of different yoshi promotions in Japan and there are a lot of great wrestlers that are in them, a lot of which we've seen come over to the US the past few years.


----------



## Victor Chaos

This Castor fella is NOT going to be the next John Cena, that's for sure.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Apparently the only reason people like Joshi wrestling is because they have an Asian fetish. It has nothing to do with them being better in ring workers and way more charismatic in general.

How is that not racist? That is downplaying their talent.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Lol I love Max Castor


He's going to be a notable character for AEW long term


----------



## the_hound

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Nah but enjoy ur ban


LOL that's fine, anyways


MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Nah but enjoy ur ban


aye nae bother justin roberts


----------



## One Shed

Mr316 said:


> Well that would suck.


JOEY STYLES being the play by play would be awesome, but they already said it would be Tony and Paul.


----------



## One Shed

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> This Castor fella is NOT going to be the next John Cena, that's for sure.


Thankfully not.


----------



## rbl85

Two Sheds said:


> JOEY STYLES being the play by play would be awesome, but they already said it would be Tony and Paul.


There is an other show


----------



## Mr316

First hour was fire. 2nd hour has been just okay so far.


----------



## the_hound

rbl85 said:


> No your just a dumbass for saying something like that


nobody asked you


----------



## ABH-22

3venflow said:


> Joey Styles has just trademarked that name... he's Hall of Fame worthy and would fit AEW like a glove.
> 
> But the peeps probably want a wrestler.
> 
> View attachment 98086


I would mark the fuck out for Joey as it's been so long


----------



## One Shed

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> If you're insinuating what I think you are that's really unfair. There's like a bunch of different yoshi promotions in Japan and there are a lot of great wrestlers that are in them, a lot of which we've seen come over to the US the past few years.


I just do not want to see any more school girls. I love Asuka and Shida, but the tiny ones that are not a threat to anyone can stay away.


----------



## Chan Hung

What is main event?


----------



## Ham and Egger

"How do you prepare for a guy like Archer? "

"Well..."

"Hold that thought, we gotta go to commercial!"

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Victor Chaos

the_hound said:


> well she is injured big time


That's not good. She's the only member of the Dark Order that I actually want to see


----------



## 3venflow

Not sure a pedo would go for Ryo, Emi Sakura, and Aja Kong to be honest. That's some sweeping generalization, I'm sure U.S. women's wrestling has petite, young looking women too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*Shida looked sexy as hell doing that in heels.*


----------



## Prosper

Chan Hung said:


> What is main event?


Prolly Omega segment


----------



## MoxAsylum

They had their chance to interest me the shaq stuff was good but it went all down hill after the Fenix and Pac match


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> Prolly Omega segment


Hopefully.


----------



## Chan Hung

ABH-22 said:


> I would mark the fuck out for Joey as it's been so long


Thing is would it be worth hyping him to the ppv from Big Show aka Paul Wight?


----------



## ABH-22

Chan Hung said:


> Thing is would it be worth hyping him to the ppv from Big Show aka Paul Wight?


He's definitely "hof worthy" and would be a shock and a very good one at that, but to the level they've hyped up? no.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Two Sheds said:


> I just do not want to see any more school girls. I love Asuka and Shida, but the tiny ones that are not a threat to anyone can stay away.


If you don't like some of them that's fine to have that opinion, but I just think it's really unfair to completely generalize all joshi wrestling as being like a school girl fetish and stuff.


----------



## Prosper

Whoanma said:


> Hopefully.


Yeah they running low on time hopefully they don’t leave him off the go home show that wouldn’t be wise


----------



## Mr316

Chan Hung said:


> Thing is would it be worth hyping him to the ppv from Big Show aka Paul Wight?


Absolutely not.


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Thing is would it be worth hyping him to the ppv from Big Show aka Paul Wight?


I mean given our options are Brock, Punk, Joey Styles, an older guy who cannot wrestle, or someone no one knows but TK thinks is a huge name from Japan, I will go with Joey.


----------



## ABH-22

Is Castor a big guy or is 10 smaller than I thought?


----------



## 3venflow

I though they might finish with a Mox/Kenny segment but time is ticking with a tag left and how do you transition from the Hangman and Hardy tag to Kenny and Mox?


----------



## One Shed

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> If you don't like some of them that's fine to have that opinion, but I just think it's really unfair to completely generalize all joshi wrestling as being like a school girl fetish and stuff.


Maybe so, but there certainly is a lot of it everywhere you look when it comes to the joshi stuff.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Scorpio is desperate for attention. Lol


----------



## rbl85

What is going to be the main event ?


----------



## Trophies

For 200 dollars lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

The This is Awesome chant is a joke at this moment.


----------



## One Shed

So Scorpio is a heel now?


----------



## Chan Hung

Please just break up the fucking Dark Order.


----------



## RiverFenix

ABH-22 said:


> Is Castor a big guy or is 10 smaller than I thought?


Both. Caster is bigger than one would think, but Ten is also not as big. Ten was a "powerhouse" in early AEW before they brought in the Hobbs', Cage, Archer types. He's not really a big guy and should stop wrestling as one.


----------



## izhack111

This is great!


----------



## 3venflow

Is Scorpio tryna turn heel? He just doesn't have much charisma though.


----------



## tower_

Miro is still dicking around with Kip Sabian?


----------



## Whoanma

Never forget.


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> I mean given our options are Brock, Punk, Joey Styles, an older guy who cannot wrestle, or someone no one knows but TK thinks is a huge name from Japan, I will go with Joey.


I doubt that it's Joey Styles as a major announcement, just saying.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Ryback will be the sixth man.


----------



## Chan Hung

For fuck sake, more Dark Order?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Interesting how Miro decided to start being serious once the guy who fucked his wife won the WWE championship.*


----------



## One Shed

Ugh Hangman needs to completely get away from these geeks after Revolution.


----------



## 3venflow

My only complaint about this show would be the lack of Mox and Kenny on a PPV go home show, but they did do the video package.


----------



## tower_

Matt Hardy has been such a terrible signing for AEW


----------



## SAMCRO

holy said:


> You know...I've been quite critical of AEW, but with Sting's return match this Sunday after years, Big Show's debut, Shaq having wrestled a match, and a HOF-worthy star being signed, AEW feels a lot HOTTER than WWE currently is even though they are on the Road to Wrestlemania.
> 
> AEW especially is hotter than Raw, as Raw is soon gonna find itself ranked as the worst television show of all time, undoing all of the goodwill the show earned when it was actually good.


Shaq, Big Show, and Sting, all old over the hill legends that can barely go, not much to get excited about imo.


----------



## Prosper

If this goes longer than 5 min then no Omega tonight, oh well


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> My only complaint about this show would be the lack of Mox and Kenny on a PPV go home show, but they did do the video package.


That would be the dumbest thing ever if they don’t have a segment with Mox and Omega tonight.


----------



## Trophies

Go to adampagewrestling.com for some relaxing music.


----------



## One Shed

Dork Order stuff really needs to go away ASAP. And in the main event?


----------



## Dr. Middy

Two Sheds said:


> Maybe so, but there certainly is a lot of it everywhere you look when it comes to the joshi stuff.


I've watched some of it and definitely haven't noticed that it's "everywhere." I still think it's stupid to label it with a broad brush like that because it's frankly insulting to do so and basically says the only people who watch it are perverts.


----------



## One Shed

Mr316 said:


> That would be the dumbest thing ever if they don’t have a segment with Mox and Omega tonight.


One would think they would have to do something with them to close the show.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## H4L

Smokin’ first hour and average second hour. You’re killing me AEW.


----------



## DaSlacker

holy said:


> You know...I've been quite critical of AEW, but with Sting's return match this Sunday after years, Big Show's debut, Shaq having wrestled a match, and a HOF-worthy star being signed, AEW feels a lot HOTTER than WWE currently is even though they are on the Road to Wrestlemania.
> 
> AEW especially is hotter than Raw, as Raw is soon gonna find itself ranked as the worst television show of all time, undoing all of the goodwill the show earned when it was actually good.


They're paying the price of 15 years of flat out refusing to accommodate new stars. Followed by focusing attention on the female division. So now their roster if filled with guys over 40 who never really became super popular in the first place. 

AEW doesn't have this problem


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I've watched some of it and definitely haven't noticed that it's "everywhere." I still think it's stupid to label it with a broad brush like that because it's frankly insulting to do so and basically says the only people who watch it are perverts.


I have spent a decent amount of time in Japan. It is a weird subculture thing there. I would challenge you to give me a major joshi promotion with NO school girl types. If someone says they are way into joshi stuff but not into other women's wrestling, it at least raises an eyebrow with me.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367298427684458496


----------



## ProjectGargano

There is some controversy on twitter over a line said by Caster in is Rap.


----------



## Mr316

I can’t believe this is happening in the last 10 min of Dynamite right before Revolution. Something big has to happen in the last minute.


----------



## somerandomfan

So can someone explain why there were two matches with Dark Order back to back? Seems like weird pacing.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> That would be the dumbest thing ever if they don’t have a segment with Mox and Omega tonight.


7 min left haha


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> I have spent a decent amount of time in Japan. It is a weird subculture thing there. I would challenge you to give me a major joshi promotion with NO school girl types. If someone says they are way into joshi stuff but not into other women's wrestling, it at least raises an eyebrow with me.


I think they said they like it more and consider it to be superior, not that they only watch Joshi wrestling.


----------



## SAMCRO

How many heel turns and gimmick changes has Matt Hardy had over the last 8 months? feels like every other month he's got a new character and he's a heel and then a face.


----------



## One Shed

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367298427684458496


Onita has officially tweeted more about AEW than Shaq has now!


----------



## Chan Hung

5 minutes left


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This really shouldn't be main eventing. There were plenty of other hype matches to close the night. This feels like an opener.*


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> How many heel turns and gimmick changes has Matt Hardy had over the last 8 months? feels like every other month he's got a new character and he's a heel and then a face.


He's trying to out-turn Big Show


----------



## Mr316

We still don’t know what happened to Shaq.


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> I think they said they like it more and consider it to be superior, not that they only watch Joshi wrestling.


It is still going to make me at least side glace at them unless they are Japanese themselves, and even then still a little bit. My wife worked in Japan for a long time before I met her and she experienced a lot of it too.


----------



## Whoanma

Omega should be closing this.


----------



## One Shed

Mr316 said:


> We still don’t know what happened to Shaq.


Kidnapped.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is def not worthy of a main event.


----------



## Chan Hung

Stupid way to end the show before a ppv. Just saying.


----------



## Mr316

Wait so this this really closing the show?


----------



## Dr. Middy

Two Sheds said:


> I have spent a decent amount of time in Japan. It is a weird subculture thing there. I would challenge you to give me a major joshi promotion with NO school girl types. If someone says they are way into joshi stuff but not into other women's wrestling, it at least raises an eyebrow with me.


I don't see a problem with it as a gimmick really and that's not really what I was getting at (although I can get why it would bother people) but I think you kinda see those types of fans I think in any promotion that features women any sort of decent amount. Hell you hear about stalkers for women in WWE like Sonya or Alexa, and the shit they have to deal with. I think it's just a minority amount of fans that might make them look bad, but I've never really heard of anybody myself or on any forums or such only being into joshi wrestling exclusively. 

I just don't like to sell everybody else short that are great wrestlers and such in those promotions for a couple acts.


----------



## One Shed

Are we really not getting ANYTHING with Mox and Kenny to close this show? We get a DO goof and Matt Hardy?


----------



## Chan Hung

Crowd dead.


----------



## Prosper

They’ve never kept the World Champion off the go home show before I wonder why they didn’t book Omega tonight that’s weird. Bad call. I guess they thought they did enough for one show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Mr316 said:


> We still don’t know what happened to Shaq.


*We'll see him on Inside the NBA tomorrow night arguing with Chuck like nothing happened.*


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> Are we really not getting ANYTHING with Mox and Kenny to close this show? We get a DO goof and Matt Hardy?


Horrible. Not a good way or memorable way to close a live show. Shit job by AEW.


----------



## tower_

Chan Hung said:


> Stupid way to end the show before a ppv. Just saying.


They thought Hangman and Hardy could carry it. They were right about Hangman's half, at least


----------



## Trophies

Show has been kinda meh since after the Sting segment.


----------



## ABH-22

I can't stand Matt Hardy in 2021


----------



## 3venflow

They're promising some Mox/Kenny footage on the special next on TNT, but how many people can they retain?


----------



## Chan Hung

Yep we are closing with this fucking match haha. Lame.


----------



## tower_

Lol was that a 4 count?


----------



## Chan Hung

And we close with Dark Order with the fucking kid in the background LMFAO


----------



## Mr316

You’ve got to be kidding me.


----------



## tower_

Ok this is a fucking joke


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> They're promising some Mox/Kenny footage on the special next on TNT, but how many people can they retain?


Not me, because I‘m watching this on FITE.


----------



## izhack111

Wtf


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow, are you serious? What a fucking mess of an ending.


----------



## FrankenTodd

No Kenny? WTF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I don't see a problem with it as a gimmick really and that's not really what I was getting at (although I can get why it would bother people) but I think you kinda see those types of fans I think in any promotion that features women any sort of decent amount. Hell you hear about stalkers for women in WWE like Sonya or Alexa, and the shit they have to deal with. I think it's just a minority amount of fans that might make them look bad, but I've never really heard of anybody myself or on any forums or such only being into joshi wrestling exclusively.
> 
> I just don't like to sell everybody else short that are great wrestlers and such in those promotions for a couple acts.


There is one level of horror and creepy with the people stalking and attacking the adult women. There is an extra level with the ones into women who dress specifically to look like underage girls.


----------



## Whoanma

No Omega. No Mox. Meh.


----------



## Prosper

Lol bad ending to a great show


----------



## Trophies

I know they have this show next to feature Omega, but they could've at least have him cut a taped promo like Mox.


----------



## ProjectGargano

That was a bad ending for a great show.


----------



## ImpactFan

I mean.... it's pretty clear they were gonna run out of time...


----------



## rbl85

Silver is


Whoanma said:


> Omega should be closing this.
> View attachment 98089


Maybe he wasn't able to be here tonight


----------



## Mr316

That 2nd hour was a complete disaster. Like...what. the. hell.


----------



## Chan Hung

No Mox No Omega to end the show or to hype the ppv? 


Whoanma said:


> No Omega. No Mox. Meh.


Lame ending.


----------



## TD Stinger

This was a great show though it didn't end strong.

1st hour and a half was awesome. Last half hour was lame. But, one of the best shows they've done since......well, ever really.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can we close ONE episode of Dynamite without a clusterfuck run in after a match? Jesus Christ.*


----------



## Buster Baxter

Are they serious with that fucking ending? LMAO Matt Hardy and Adam Page have absolutely no business main eventing a go home show. I don't mind them leaving off Mox and Kenny, but you should've closed with the press conference. That was the best segment of the night.


----------



## rbl85

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Can we close ONE episode of Dynamite without a clusterfuck run in after a match? Jesus Christ.*


Not really random but the point stand


----------



## tower_

Darby just buried Lex Luger. Deserved imo


----------



## One Shed

What an amazingly DUMB way to close the show. I know I talk about schizophrenic booking every week, but holy shit! The first hour vs the second is a textbook example of this. How do you not have your champ on the go home show to a PPV AT ALL? But you have time for a child to jump up and down on the stage to close the show?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

Looks like a bunch of new footage on this countdown


----------



## rbl85

Buster Baxter said:


> Are they serious with that fucking ending? LMAO Matt Hardy and Adam Page have absolutely no business main eventing a go home show. I don't mind them leaving off Mox and Kenny, but you should've closed with the press conference. That was the best segment of the night.


What if Omega or Mox couldn't be here tonight


----------



## Mr316

Imagine Rock and Austin not being on Raw to promote their match a week before Wrestlemania 😂😂😂


----------



## 3venflow

Seems that the ending was designed to hype the battle royal and PAC/Fenix addition but it was cold. Especially seeing a talentless jobber like Bononi in there (I guess he and PPA are in).


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


How the mighty have fallen...


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking mess and whacky stupid ending. AEW looks immature with endings like this. I dont mind them if they are rare, but this shit is often.


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> Seems that the ending was designed to hype the battle royal and PAC/Fenix addition but it was cold. Especially seeing a talentless jobber like Bononi in there (I guess he and PPA are in).


I think that wasn't the original ending


----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


> How the mighty have fallen...


Agree. Fucking sad.


----------



## ProjectGargano

They have to ease with this -1 stuff...the kid jumping was a bit bad and embarrassing.


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> They have to ease with this -1 stuff...the kid jumping was a bit bad and embarrassing.


He was completely in the background you could have easily not paid attention to him


----------



## Mr316

This show had to end with Mox and Omega face to face. There was no other way. Certainly not with a damn Matt Hardy match. What are they smoking backstage?


----------



## rbl85

Mr316 said:


> This should had to end with Mox and Omega face to face. There was no other way. Certainly not with a damn Matt Hardy match. What are they smoking backstage?


Maybe Omega or Mox wasn't there


----------



## somerandomfan

What a stupid way to end a go home show, I get that they have the countdown but that was the main event? And nothing for the main event of the PPV aside from that video package with Onita earlier? Wouldn't be the worst PPV go home ending I've seen but that's up there...


----------



## Dr. Middy

Two Sheds said:


> There is one level of horror and creepy with the people stalking and attacking the adult women. There is an extra level with the ones into women who dress specifically to look like underage girls.


If you think one of the wrestlers dressing like a schoolgirl is worse than an actual stalker in what happened to Sonya than I have no idea what to tell you.


----------



## Prosper

I definitely would have booked Omega tonight. I'm just gonna tell myself in kayfabe that he was away still building his Moxley death machine lol. Mox didn't really need to be there after his "goodbye for now" promo last week but I wanted to hear from Omega at least. They broke their string of good main event matches/segments but certainly not their string of good - great shows.


----------



## H4L

They need to end the dark order and get Hangman’s push started before their stink rubs off on him.


----------



## kyledriver

That was a really good show, but wtf was with that ending? 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

rbl85 said:


> Maybe Omega or Mox wasn't there


Stop finding excuses. They should of been there. It’s the go home show.


----------



## One Shed

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> If you think one of the wrestlers dressing like a schoolgirl is worse than an actual stalker in what happened to Sonya than I have no idea what to tell you.


What? That is not at all what I said. If it was not clear, I meant that someone who stalks adult women is horrible, but someone who would do the same thing to a woman specifically because she is dressed to look underage is worse because you would have to believe they would be going after actual kids too. I am not blaming the women for dressing that way by the way.


----------



## Mr316

First hour was a good 9.
2nd hour was a 0.

overall score: 4.5


----------



## rbl85

Mr316 said:


> First hour was a good 9.
> 2nd hour was a 0.
> 
> overall score: 4.5


Va dormir le caribou


----------



## ProjectGargano

Mr316 said:


> First hour was a good 9.
> 2nd hour was a 0.
> 
> overall score: 4.5


It was not a 0, the women's match wasn't bad, for example. I just think that they should have ended much better. This Page vs Hardy tag team had no necessity to take place. Instead they could had some shenanigans between Omega and Moxley.


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> It was not a 0, the women's match wasn't bad, for example. I just think that they should have ended much better. This Page vs Hardy tag team had no necessity to take place. Instead they could had some shenanigans between Omega and Moxley.


I'm pretty sure that something that was suppose to happen didn't and that's why they change the 10 tag match


----------



## ProjectGargano

Moxley took a picture with Masvidal at Daily Place. Masvidal was ringside that is huge.


----------



## Erik.

Darby bringing a gun on Sunday?

Eesh.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Two Sheds said:


> What? That is not at all what I said. If it was not clear, I meant that someone who stalks adult women is horrible, but someone who would do the same thing to a woman specifically because she is dressed to look underage is worse because you would have to believe they would be going after actual kids too. I am not blaming the women for dressing that way by the way.


Okay that makes more sense. My bad, I guess I read it differently than you meant. 

If anything, this is more kinda going off "what ifs" then, and yeah I agree if you end up with somebody who is watching specifically for the women who has the schoolgirl gimmick, that is probably more worrying overall. 

But it's weird because of how accepting overall the idea of a schoolgirl outfit is. You can go into any party store that sells Halloween costumes and buy a slutty schoolgirl outfit, hell remember the Hit Me Baby One More Time video Britney Spears did that was iconic, and she was dressed in a sexy schoolgirl thing there too.

I guess this is just a situation where you hope you don't get those types.


----------



## scshaastin

Did they ever explain why Shaq disappeared from the ambulance?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Overall it was a great show. The last 30 minutes weren't the best. I will give it a 8/10.


----------



## One Shed

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Okay that makes more sense. My bad, I guess I read it differently than you meant.
> 
> If anything, this is more kinda going off "what ifs" then, and yeah I agree if you end up with somebody who is watching specifically for the women who has the schoolgirl gimmick, that is probably more worrying overall.
> 
> But it's weird because of how accepting overall the idea of a schoolgirl outfit is. You can go into any party store that sells Halloween costumes and buy a slutty schoolgirl outfit, hell remember the Hit Me Baby One More Time video Britney Spears did that was iconic, and she was dressed in a sexy schoolgirl thing there too.
> 
> I guess this is just a situation where you hope you don't get those types.


Yeah, that is very true. Like I at least tried to say, it is not black and white to me that I am going to ever call someone a pervert for being into joshi (and not into other women's wrestling) by itself. But it is going to check a box or raise a flag where my senses will be heightened to then look for other markers too.


----------



## 3venflow

Hard to rate this show with a number.

The show up to the 10 vs. Caster match was a 10/10 and some of the best pro wrestling weekly television I've seen since the 90s.

After that, it kind've fell off a cliff, suddenly shifting to focusing on the midcard stuff for the PPV with no exciting cliffhanger or visual. Omega/Moxley in a 3-4 minute segment would have pretty much made the show a perfect go-home edition.

Instead, the hot streak of AEW main events came to an end with a bog standard tag match that was probably the first in 2021 I'd rate below 3 stars. That was followed by a brawl involving so many guys that you could barely focus on who was in the ring. The idea seemed to be to highlight PAC/Fenix as the big late entrants, hence their music playing, but then the show went off the air.

As a whole though, I'd say this show succeeded big time in hyping the PPV and also delivering some big moments.

The opener was better than it had any right to be considering it had two first-time wrestlers and the fairly inexperienced Red Velvet. It was a match that made everyone look like stars and should elevate Red Velvet. Jade looked like a huge insta-star doing a lot right in her debut. If she develops quickly, she could be AEW's top female. Shaq could have been a pro wrestling star if he was younger, he looked better than Khali who is a former world champion for example. This match also showed how great Cody Rhodes is, he glued much of it together and protected Shaq amazingly well with the table spot. This was the true main event of the show IMO, but they put it in the opening segment to try and get eyes on the product. I think Cody and Shaq could actually put on a good singles match because Cody is so good at everything in the ring.

Tully's return was also much better than it should have been. It was a good match with FTR looking great, the highlight for me being Tully slingshot suplexing Marko. Really, Marko should have eaten the fall rather than the usually protected Luchasaurus, but it didn't detract from the match for me. Seeing JJ Dillon was great - in fact it was a show heavy on nostalgia, with Bischoff and Onita also appearing.

The women's match was good and the tournament has marked an improvement in match quality for the division. I can't say I'm overly excited about the division still, but the improvements are noteworthy. I expect Shida to retain against Ryo, who she has never beaten. Then leading to a feud with Baker... or perhaps Jade who could get the Goldberg push?

MJF/Jericho segment was fantastic. Great mic work, great delivery, great build-up to the PPV with the Bucks cutting a rare authentic promo.

Paul Wight hyping a HoF worthy signing for the PPV is a classic tactic to sell a big show and has us all guessing now.

Last thought, I really think AEW either needs to kill the Dark Order or demote them to the secondary show. They're one of the weak points now that Brodie is gone and a bunch of guys who individually have talent, but collectively have become boring and have zero star power.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, that is very true. Like I at least tried to say, it is not black and white to me that I am going to ever call someone a pervert for being into joshi (and not into other women's wrestling) by itself. But it is going to check a box or raise a flag where my senses will be heightened to then look for other markers too.


In that sense, yeah I do agree that it can be seen as a bit suspicious. But I'm happy you can at least see what I meant with the generalization stuff.

Completely unrelated lol, but how was it being in Japan for an extended period of time as a foreigner? I've always wanted to go there for a couple weeks on a trip or something, so much of Japan fascinates me.


----------



## somerandomfan

scshaastin said:


> Did they ever explain why Shaq disappeared from the ambulance?


No they did not. Okay I guess two big flaws in the show besides the stupid ending for a go home show.


----------



## Prosper

Awesome go-home show tonight that was hurt by a lackluster, messy ending.

- Jade Cargill/Shaq vs Red Velvet/Cody was pure fun and entertainment. I had a lot of fun watching this one and I like that they opened the show with it in hindsight. Everyone's entrance was great, especially Jade's. Shaq looked intimidating in there and when he was chopping and throwing Cody around, he came off as unstoppable. I popped when he went out to attack the Nightmare Family haha. Jade Cargill's physique and presence are incredible. This was her first-ever match and she already has gotten all the mannerisms and character work that goes into being a great heel down perfectly. As far as her in-ring work, she will improve over time. She hit a nice Spinebuster and shotgun dropkick though, both of which looked great. All I asked was for her to be below average given her look and she gave me average, I can't complain. They clearly choreographed this to the T as they should have, but it didn't hurt the flow of the match at all for me.

Cody taking Shaq through those double tables on the outside was a legit shock, I couldn't believe that Shaq actually agreed to take a bump like that. He took this seriously. I'm glad that this delivered so successfully, it would have been a shame for another celebrity to come in and shit the bed in any wrestling promotion, especially one as hot as AEW. It was also great to see Jade have a nice debut, she looked genuinely happy in there and you can see she was clearly enjoying herself. I'm looking forward to the futures of both Red Velvet and Jade Cargill. Now sign Red Velvet immediately. We never got an update on Shaq's disappearance though, hopefully we hear about that next week. Probably not a kidnapping lol, but they need to have a good explanation if he shows up on NBA on TNT before next week's show lol. I'll definitely be watching this one again.

- The Death Triangle squash had to be one of the fastest squashes in AEW history, This was over before I could even get over my excitement for the Shaq match lol. I always love seeing my boy PAC though. Looks like he and Ray Fenix will be in the Casino Tag Team Battle Royal, so hopefully they win. I'd be down for a Death Triangle vs Young Bucks feud. Really liked the promo they aired for the Moxley/Omega PPV match, great stuff there.

- The press conference was also very entertaining and had an intense blood feud energy to it. Contrary to popular opinion, I actually like Matt Jackson, and tonight he probably cut the best promo of his career. It's certainly the best I have ever heard. He didn't sound robotic tonight and actually came off like he was angry about the Papa Buck situation. Good seeing Eric B again lol. Loved the content and dialogue in this segment. Built a lot of heat for Revolution. Loved the ending with the double table spot as well. Good shit. It was kind of repetitive to do another one right after the Cody/Shaq spot, but it worked well and successfully hyped their match with the IC this Sunday.

- FTR vs Jurassic Express was really good. It was nice seeing Tully come out of retirement and Marko Stunt was barely involved, which is always a good thing. Good to see them tie up the loose ends of Spears and Tully's relationship as well. With FTR getting another win here, you would have to think that JE ends up winning the feud in the end, which I'm semi-fine with.

- Nice debut segment for Paul Wight. Loving the new "No More BS" shirt. He says he has a HOF level star debuting this Sunday. No idea who it could be.

- Really liked the Ryo vs Nyla match. They really laid it into each other. Can't say I'm a joshi fan and I would have much preferred Tay Conti or Britt Baker but it looks like Tony has given Shida free reign here to book the Japanese side and pick her opponent according to Omega. Hopefully the Revolution match is good and hopefully we move on to a full-blown Britt Baker feud after. I liked Nyla Rose's performance through the entire tourney, she has certainly gotten better in the ring and her new ring gear is pretty cool. Shida looked great tonight in that all-white yakuza boss suit.

- The Starks and Sting segment was OK. Good to see more action from Sting and it's always nice to hear Starks on the mic. The guy is charismatic AF. While good, this was kind of the same thing as last week. This week we got to see the Scorpion Death Lock though. I'm ready to get on with the Street Fight this Sunday. Should be phenomenal.

- So the show started to lose all of its quality starting with the Castor/10 match. Max Castor is great but this match did him no favors. Glad he's in the ladder match though I'm a fan of the guy.

- Main event tag match was decent but extremely underwhelming. The clusterfuck battle royal trope they did at the end to sell the Casino Battle Royal was sloppy as fuck and didn't need to happen. This was a terrible ending to an otherwise great show.

*Overall: 8.5/10* - It was so close to being a 9/10 but no Kenny Omega and the underwhelming main event dropped the rating. We have been so accustomed to great main events that this main event was deflating. As I said earlier, I was okay with Mox not being there given that he cut his goodbye promo last week, but Omega definitely should have cut a promo to close the show with Don Callis and maybe The Good Brothers out there. This doesn't take away my hype for Revolution though. Kenny swinging that hammer and Moxley's promo last week are good enough for me contrary to popular opinion. Tally is at 7 good shows in a row now.


----------



## Pippen94

Haven't watched yet will later. The response here is very different to rest of internet


----------



## Joe Gill

Mr316 said:


> Imagine Rock and Austin not being on Raw to promote their match a week before Wrestlemania 😂😂😂


imagine the raw and smackdown before wm 17 ended with right to censor brawl 
AEW seriously needs a booker who isnt friends with the entire roster


----------



## Prosper

Pippen94 said:


> Haven't watched yet will later. The response here is very different to rest of internet


In what way

Edit - Oh nvm I see now my Internet was acting up on my phone, people are raving about it


----------



## Pippen94

Prosper said:


> In what way


Everywhere else said it was a great episode!!


----------



## RiverFenix

Too much happened in a way. I mean Spears back and the whole JJ Dillon, Arn pointing out the "four" in the ring etc is largely an afterthought.


----------



## One Shed

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> In that sense, yeah I do agree that it can be seen as a bit suspicious. But I'm happy you can at least see what I meant with the generalization stuff.
> 
> Completely unrelated lol, but how was it being in Japan for an extended period of time as a foreigner? I've always wanted to go there for a couple weeks on a trip or something, so much of Japan fascinates me.


Enlightening. The first time I went I was 17 and had no idea what I was in for. I like the culture a lot, but they do have that weird subculture I mentioned. I walked into a random convenience store and there was just anime porn on the shelves. I will never understand that weird stuff. But for the most part people just stared at me for being tall and wanted to practice English with me so I have enjoyed it every time I have been there and other countries in Asia too. My favorite thing I got to experience in Japan was visiting a real swordsmith who still does the traditional style of folding the steel. Once day I want to buy a real one heh.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I thought the show was okay. I mean, ya know.

The first match was very entertaining and Cargill looked as good as possible. I dont like the implant buster as a finish but, this hit what it needed too.

Nick Jackson tried really hard with that promo and I give him credit, but these fuckers are still sooooooo nerdy. I cant take them seriously. I thought the double dive was unnecessary and hurt the effect of each one, but I give them credit for trying.


I dont understand how Marko Stunt is right there to take the fall but they have Tully pin one of their few legit big men. Match was fine, JJ never seems to age, but what the fuck with the finish.

Imagine having Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa in a tournament and the final is Nyla vs. Some old looking butch Japanese chick. Go fuck yourselves.

The Sting segment felt rushed and didnt really add anything to the feud, just a reason for Sting to be on the show.


Get the child off TV. God. Its offputting as fuck. Why do you constantly wanna remind people a guy died while working for you in a pandemic?

This is the main event? Wha...why? That brawl was embarrassing. 

They try too hard and they do too much. No Mox or Omega at all? The fuck? Still, Revolution should be a card you really cant fuck up, but for a go home show this was very ehhh.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Fantastic show with a shit ending. That tag match should have been replaced with a Mox/Omega segment and it would have been almost a perfect show.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Two Sheds said:


> Enlightening. The first time I went I was 17 and had no idea what I was in for. I like the culture a lot, but they do have that weird subculture I mentioned. I walked into a random convenience store and there was just anime porn on the shelves. I will never understand that weird stuff. But for the most part people just stared at me for being tall and wanted to practice English with me so I have enjoyed it every time I have been there and other countries in Asia too. My favorite thing I got to experience in Japan was visiting a real swordsmith who still does the traditional style of folding the steel. Once day I want to buy a real one heh.


Ha that's cool as fuck, you should get one some day if you could, that would be a hell of a souvenir. And yeah they do have some weird stuff. Some of the gameshows I've seen make me feel like I'm having a fever dream or something, and I have heard about the hentai stuff casually in the open like that. But I think I'd be most interested in the food if I went than anything, and a lot of the technological stuff, and also some of the nature aspects too. I've been watching a channel on youtube a lot where they just do reviews of food and traveling around in japan and it just fascinates me. Even their vending machines look interesting as hell.


----------



## One Shed

KingofKings1524 said:


> Fantastic show with a shit ending. That tag match should have been replaced with a Mox/Omega segment and it would have been almost a perfect show.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## One Shed

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Ha that's cool as fuck, you should get one some day if you could, that would be a hell of a souvenir. And yeah they do have some weird stuff. Some of the gameshows I've seen make me feel like I'm having a fever dream or something, and I have heard about the hentai stuff casually in the open like that. But I think I'd be most interested in the food if I went than anything, and a lot of the technological stuff, and also some of the nature aspects too. I've been watching a channel on youtube a lot where they just do reviews of food and traveling around in japan and it just fascinates me. Even their vending machines look interesting as hell.


Yeah the food is one of the best parts. Sadly, at 17 I did not appreciate or try most of it at the time, but I made up for it later.

Funny you should mention vending machines. This is a picture I took of my favorite one on my first trip over there and at 17, was amazed to see it just on the street. Could not imagine it existing in the US. Now this was over 20 years ago, so today probably is way more high tech. I cropped my friend out who was doing the pointing to protect the innocent:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367306379942330371


----------



## Brad Boyd

I'm just finishing up the main event here and wow this is a terrible show. Bland dorks like Private Party and Dark order to close the show? Tully, Shaq and Marko in wrestling matches? Fuck this show.


----------



## CM Buck

the_hound said:


> aye if your a pedophile


I gave this guy a week @Brock But this kind of insult is too fucking far

Can you make it permanent?


----------



## ECFuckinW

3rd week in a row I was fully entertained AEW is hitting their stride great show. I even enjoyed-1 selling the kid can take direction and gets a chuckle out of me.


----------



## fabi1982

Hmm an ok episode, but not good for a go home show imo.

The Shaq match just didnt feel special in any way. The setting up of the tables was just not good and yeah Shaq and Cody went through the table...Good spot, but thats all.
Mox/Kenny hype video was very good.
Tag match with Tully, wow what a cool way to be a young brand, letting the 60+ guys wrestle. And why cant Marko take the pin? Do they have Luchasaurus eat the pin? Then Mr. Boring returns and Arn throws up the 4. And no one actually cared because it was too much going on in that episode.
Bucks had a good promo, rest of the segment was just meh, people lying on tables for 30 sec and just wait to be jumped on, but hey thats how AEW works I guess.
Nyla vs. Japanese girl didnt care. Could be a good match at Revolution between the Japanese girls. Think Tony really wants the "womens match of the year" kayfabe award as well.
Sting segment was it for me, I just switched off.

Big Show is just cringeworthy, he was in WWE and he is in AEW. Teasing a dissapointment as your first action is typical Big Show.

An ok episode, too much happend, bad for a go home show.


----------



## thorn123

Awesome episode as usual 8/10 (although I do agree the main event could have been better and they needed mox and omega)

Seeing 48 year old shaq hit a power bomb and go through a table was enough for five stars.

cannot wait for the ppv


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PushCrymeTyme said:


> It's a very Cody thing these days to sneakily turn a feud with fucking Shaq into a showcase for two up and coming women. bravo


Cody be GOATing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was a great Dynamite

but main event should not have been the main event and closing angle should not have been the battle royale

of course they were nervous, but in hindsight - Cody / Velvet vs Shaq / Jade could’ve easily main evented

it didn’t stink up the house at all

Nyal v Ryo was great - i really like Ryo

Matt Hardy can fuck off

Contrary to other opinions, IMO you didn’t need Kenny / Mox - their match sells itself / everything had been done and said that was needed

edit> in other news, the Shaq match is getting hella online play. Lots of people, saying they haven’t watched wrestling in ages until now. Maybe that is why it went first


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That was a great Dynamite
> 
> but main event should not have been the main event and closing angle should not have been the battle royale
> 
> of course they were nervous, but in hindsight - Cody / Velvet vs Shaq / Jade could’ve easily main evented
> 
> it didn’t stink up the house at all
> 
> Nyal v Ryo was great - i really like Ryo
> 
> Matt Hardy can fuck off
> 
> Contrary to other opinions, IMO you didn’t need Kenny / Mox - their match sells itself / everything had been done and said that was needed
> 
> edit> in other news, the Shaq match is getting hella online play. Lots of people, saying they haven’t watched wrestling in ages until now. Maybe that is why it went first


I sort of agree with Mox/Omega.

If you're not sold yet by an exploding barbed wire death match, a promo on the go home show isnt going to do it. 

BUT I just feel the world title should be high priority and portrayed as the greatest thing in the business and to not be on the go home show never sits right with me.


----------



## Hitman1987

It’s criminal to not have your World Champion make a live appearance on the go home show for a PPV where he will be defending his belt against AEW’s biggest star in the first ever exploding barbed wire death match on national TV.

Why should fans care if the booker doesn’t care enough to put it on the go home show. They could’ve easily dropped the Caster vs 10 match or the Hardy tag match and nobody would’ve cared. It’s so amateur.

Kenny deserves better as Champion and if he is ok with this and allowing this to happen (as an EVP) then he’s an idiot.


----------



## CRCC

The Shaq match was a pleasant surprise.

The FTR vs Jungle Express is an interesting feud.

The women was bad as usual.

The Bucks promo was pretty good (which was a surprise) but the table spot was unnecessary. It would have been better if they saved it for the PPV and for the people responsible for attacking their father.

the Main-event should not have been the ME. The brawl that followed was horrible.

The Sting segment felt flat and added nothing to the feud.

Not having your champion in your show is always a bad decision. Kenny is going through a big change in his character, show me more of it, not less.

Many odd choices for a go home show.


----------



## TD Stinger

On the top of Omega/Mox, after seeing the ending of last night's show I do wish the show would have ended with one final face off.

Dynamite was great for the 1st hour and a half. But then you have the Caster vs. #10 match which was just OK at best. And in the main event, while I like Hangman and Matt, it was just completely heatless because they had already shot all of their big angles. And ending the show with another brawl for one of the least hyped matches on the PPV was just a flat ending. In retrospect I wish we would have gotten one more Mox & Omega promo against each other to end this show strong.


----------



## DUD

I felt it was great. Felt like a monthly PPV show as opposed to a go home show. Left us with a lot of questions to answer. Good booking.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Sounds like an entertaining episode with lots of action. I'll be watching later. Definitely weird not ending with Mox/Omega though - I wonder if there was an issue that caused a last minute reshuffle


----------



## midgetlover69

Pentagon Senior said:


> Sounds like an entertaining episode with lots of action. I'll be watching later. Definitely weird not ending with Mox/Omega though - I wonder if there was an issue that caused a last minute reshuffle


Pretty sure theyre not even on the show at all


----------



## Pentagon Senior

midgetlover69 said:


> Pretty sure theyre not even on the show at all


Yeah I should have worded that better - I wonder if there was a reason they couldn't appear which resulted in a reshuffle. A few changes were made to the card at relatively short notice it seems.


----------



## midgetlover69

Brad Boyd said:


> I'm just finishing up the main event here and wow this is a terrible show. Bland dorks like Private Party and Dark order to close the show? Tully, Shaq and Marko in wrestling matches? Fuck this show.


Lol this is not even the first time private party and dark jobbers main evented against each other. It almost feels like every other week some job squad is closing out the show at this point


----------



## 304418

Some thoughts:

Cody & Velvet vs Shaq and Jade was MOTN, from what I saw. Its placement on the card though does come off like Shaq’s agents didn’t want him on the same Revolution card as an Exploding Barbed Wire Deathmatch. And Tony Khan saw that two women were involved in the Shaq match, and thus, made the match not main event material in his eyes. Cause WCW would have booked Shaq to be main event of Dynamite at least. No question. Or for the match be on PPV.

Then we had a random tag match involving PAC and Fenix which served no other purpose that to remind you that Dynamite is Teddy Long’s favourite wrestling show.

Then we had the six man tag, which I originally thought was going to be the main event, and lead to me to need to make a topic on WF as to why AEW thinks Marko Stunt is main event material. Then I saw what was actually booked as the main event, and realized that either this six man tag, or the press conference with Jericho, MJF & the Bucks should have been in the main event slot. Or even the tournament finals. And while it was nice to hear J.J Dillon announced to the ring against, and to hear a reference to 10 pounds of silver, that’s all that was nice about this match. Basically, Jungle Boy gets hit in the face with a shoe by Tully for what should be three. But it isn’t three, and we go to break because AEW books matches to last forever, and I fall asleep for the rest of the show. And it turns out the only things I missed were a blond Shawn Spears helping Tully and FTR get the win over Jurassic Express, Max Caster riling up the Twitterverse to cancel him, AEW still exploiting -1, and Shida looking sharp in a suit. That’s it. There is something wrong when the audience is falling asleep in the middle of your go home show for the upcoming PPV.

Between this go home show, and Impact 2014 and WWE 2017-18, and an NXT Takeover, and a couple AAA shows, wrestling really needs to have a summit as to why their stuff has been so sleep inducing over the last several years. Since I was originally hyped to watch this show, and was out like a light an hour after tuning in. And now I just feel like I’d get greater entertainment value watching GirlonCinema vids on Youtube at this point.


----------



## Buster Baxter

This was definitely a good show, but the ending felt flat. Felt like the show peaked early. I'm excited to see the street fight, Moxley Vs Omega, and who the mystery signing is.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367284833844678659

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkhead

I never really cared about the Cody/Shaq match, but Shaquille O'Neal looked way better than I expected. His power bomb was actually quite decent, it seems like he really got some training for this match and for his age and size he looked really well in the ring.


----------



## Geeee

So Nyla Rose without Vickie Guerrero - wins the AEW championship, dominates the US bracket of the tournament with wins over multiple ranked opponents

With Vickie Guerrero - can't get booked in matches (which should be Vickie's job) loses to a debuting wrestler in the finals

In kayfabe, Nyla should be cutting bait here


----------



## yeahright2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367284833844678659
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He´s gonna need a bigger tree..


----------



## bdon

Prized Fighter said:


> @bdon Where are you at? Cody Rhodes is facing a celebrity during an episode called CROSS RHODES! This feels like your moment to call it out. Haha


He pretty much no sold a Shaq powerbomb. What great fucking “wrestling pSyChOlOgY” that piece of shit Cody rHHHodes displayed last night.

I’m not even going to sift through this shit to know that some stupid fuckers in here still talked about his old school style.

That goddamn Wrestling White Privilege (aka being related to Dusty and Dustin Rhodes) carries well.


----------



## omaroo

bdon said:


> He pretty much no sold a Shaq powerbomb. What great fucking “wrestling pSyChOlOgY” that piece of shit Cody rHHHodes displayed last night.
> 
> I’m not even going to sift through this shit to know that some stupid fuckers in here still talked about his old school style.
> 
> That goddamn Wrestling White Privilege (aka being related to Dusty and Dustin Rhodes) carries well.


Give it a rest man. Getting tiresome your rants..

Don't care for Cody but doesn't bother me so much that I "hate" him. That is just sad.


----------



## yeahbaby!

bdon said:


> He pretty much no sold a Shaq powerbomb. What great fucking “wrestling pSyChOlOgY” that piece of shit Cody rHHHodes displayed last night.
> 
> I’m not even going to sift through this shit to know that some stupid fuckers in here still talked about his old school style.
> 
> That goddamn Wrestling White Privilege (aka being related to Dusty and Dustin Rhodes) carries well.


At least they curtain jerked and didn't make it the ME. Which in retrospect they should've. I would've expected your RHHHodes to insist on it.


----------



## bdon

omaroo said:


> Give it a rest man. Getting tiresome your rants..
> 
> Don't care for Cody but doesn't bother me so much that I "hate" him. That is just sad.


I’ve not been on the board in probably a week, creepy stalker guy that no one really knows.


----------



## omaroo

bdon said:


> I’ve not been on the board in probably a week, creepy stalker guy that no one really knows.


Yet whenever you are it's the same old nonsense you spout lol. 

Could care less whether I am popular known or not on here. If you get a buzz from that carry on.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Admittedly, I baited @bdon on that one. Lol

I actually think @bdon is a level headed poster for the most part. He just hates Cody.


----------



## Mister Sinister

The good: Jade is either a natural or has really been absorbing her coaching. She is better than most of the roster at what a f'n wrestler is supposed to do. She takes the time to pose and work the crowd, she has the body of a warrior goddess and she was crisp for a first-match debut on television.

This match showed that Cody is the best story teller they have in the ring. He put together a match with three people he has never worked with, one a basketball player with minimal experience, one a fill-in for his wife and the other a greenhorn Instagram star. Bam, best match of the night. No need for fancy moves. Just good storytelling and classic locks and tests of strength.

The bad: I tuned in to see the mixed tag match. Which is why it should have been the main event. It's the first money match they have had in a while, and it opened the show. The match was great, but the placement showed the booking is still stuck in bizarro world.

The ugly: The Young Bucks don't know if they are heels or faces. Why on Earth are the Super Elite (what a dumb name) feuding with the Inner Circle? What happened to Kenta? Why does anyone think viewers want to see Nyla Rose vs this Japanese wrestler no one in America has ever seen?


----------

